# Leeds-Scarborough 30 September 2017: The White Rose Classic



## nickyboy (17 May 2017)

It's on again

Leeds to Scarborough

We start at Leeds railway station 0900. Two route choices

Flatter...about 85 miles and, for those that have done it, about the same climbing as the Manchester -Llandudno flatter route

Hiller....not sure yet but will be a bit further, about 90 miles and incorporates a couple of hills

It's a slightly fiddly route to get out of the city, then we head through Temple Newsam park and out into nice quiet country lanes to Cawood where we have a coffee/cake stop. From there it becomes very flat indeed to Malton where we have a late lunch stop

There is a rolling section then as we skirt around the Howardian Hills (missing the very steep Wolds all together) after which we have a flat run towards Scarborough.

The ride finishes with a route that takes us from South Bay to North Bay along the promenade like the Tour de Yorkshire. We finish at a really great fish and chip shop

After the fish and chips folk are welcome to head home, come for a few beers before heading off or stop over and make a night of it. Scarborough has decent train connections back to Leeds & Manchester, also to York from where you can get just about anywhere

As before I will run an "Expressions of Interest" list

I won't finalise routes yet. I'm looking for a better route out of the city and working on a hilly variant. Happy to have any comments on last year's route from participants via PM

One comment from me. At the risk of sounding like a broken record, please don't put you're name down for this ride if you are not willing to turn up with some means to navigate the route. That can be a GPS, a map, whatever. But please don't rely on turning up and hoping to follow others. We will slowly split into smaller groups and you may find yourself unable to see another rider in front

*Expressions of Interest*
@ColinJ
@I like Skol
@Littgull
@Oldfentiger
@Crackle
@Freds Dad
@Kestevan
@Julia9054 +1
@EasyPeez
@rich p
@Moodyman
@si_c
@wanda2010
@doughnut +1
@Rickshaw Phil
@Buck +1

*Route Files*
Note these are PROVISIONAL at this stage but give a good idea of the proposed routes

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/21518464 Flatter

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/21567538 Hiller

Both routes are the same to Malton, the late lunch stop. After that the flatter route is 28 miles with 850ft of climbing. The hillier route is 34 miles with 2,100ft of climbing.

Taking the hillier route the participants will be pushing on to get to the fish and chips at same time as those on the flatter route so be prepared to split into smaller groups


----------



## Crackle (17 May 2017)

I was looking at accommodation and it's all quite expensive until the end of September. As usual for me, September is going to be a suck it and see month. Son2 is off to Uni and I don't know which one yet and I have my annual old crusties mountaineering weekend. However Mrs C was taken with the weekend in Llandudno so it's possible I could justify this with her involvement as my crusty wknd is not cheap and son2 might be in Leeds, hopefully will and I want to do this ride, so I'm a possible.


----------



## I like Skol (17 May 2017)

My preference would be for 23rd Sept as this doesn't clash with anything horrid like work & stuff. I realise this might be getting a bit late in the month/year for some so next possible would be 9th as it means only one night off work. I definitely cannot do 2nd or 16th. If it goes back even later then 30th would be perfect day as it falls slap bang in the middle of my days off.
I await your decision eagerly as I haven't had any luck with your ride dates in the last couple of years and would love to do this one. Might even join Strava so I can top the leaderboard!


----------



## nickyboy (17 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> I was looking at accommodation and it's all quite expensive until the end of September. As usual for me, September is going to be a suck it and see month. Son2 is off to Uni and I don't know which one yet and I have my annual old crusties mountaineering weekend. However Mrs C was taken with the weekend in Llandudno so it's possible I could justify this with her involvement as my crusty wknd is not cheap and son2 might be in Leeds, hopefully will and I want to do this ride, so I'm a possible.



Yeah, accommodation was a bit of an issue last year. I think most people ended up in B&Bs. I did. I think it was about the same price as I managed to get the Travelodge in Llandudno

I don't want to run it beyond September as weather can deteriorate and you know how some folk like to have a moan about that sort of thing don't you?


----------



## Crackle (17 May 2017)

I don't know what you meant about the weather moaning. You don't want an Easterly for this one though.


----------



## NorthernDave (17 May 2017)

Great news - I'm definitely interested and flexible about dates as things stand.

Can we do it on the Saturday with wall to wall sunshine and a 15mph tail wind again?


----------



## Buck (17 May 2017)

I can't do the weekend of the 2nd/3rd. 

Others should be OK. Hopefully Gil will come along as well (with new reinforced tyres )


----------



## doughnut (17 May 2017)

Think I have plans for early September, though we havent booked anything yet - planning on going away as soon as schools start up again, I think thats usually around 1st week in September. Other than that I'll be available.


----------



## I like Skol (17 May 2017)

doughnut said:


> Think I have plans for early September, though we havent booked anything yet - planning on going away as soon as schools start up again, I think thats usually around 1st week in September. Other than that I'll be available.


Make other plans then. Where are your priorities man?


----------



## Crackle (17 May 2017)

Here's the Travelodge prices through Sept. (saver rate)

2nd - 94
09th - 94
16th - 106
23rd - 94
30th - 57

Something must be going on on the 16th and obviously everything closes by the 30th. No more donkeys on the beach.


----------



## wanda2010 (17 May 2017)

I can't do the weekend of 23rd September.


----------



## Littgull (17 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> A quick shoutout regarding availabilities for another edition of the Leeds - Scarborough ride I ran last September
> 
> I'm relaxed which Saturday in September so please indicate preferences, unavailable weekends etc. In one week from now I will fix the date based on this feedback. So no feedback....don't complain about the date I choose!
> 
> ...



Hi @nickyboy 

This was a fantastic ride last year and I would be well up for doing it again.

The first two weekends of September may be difficult as I will likely have family commitments but Sat 23rd or 30th would be fine.

Cheers.


----------



## rich p (17 May 2017)

I'm keen to do this one but I'm not going to tell you when I'm available, in case you pick the wrong one again, and my fragile self-esteem crashes...


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2017)

I'm in Devon for the first 2 weekends of September. My sister's 60th birthday do is on the 23rd so I can't make that. I'm free on the 16th and 30th.


----------



## I like Skol (17 May 2017)

This thread should have a poll 

C'mon 30th...... yeah!


----------



## nickyboy (17 May 2017)

I like Skol said:


> This thread should have a poll
> 
> C'mon 30th...... yeah!



No poll...

1) You'll get all sorts of non attendees voting

2) I have a secret weighting for individuals based on how much I do or don't want them on the ride (largely revolving around their history in buying me beer at the end of the ride)


----------



## Julia9054 (17 May 2017)

Would prefer 2nd, 23rd or 30th. Can't make the 17th. 9th may be possible - will know nearer the time
Will definitely join in with more of it this year.


----------



## rich p (17 May 2017)

In truth, I've no idea what dates I'm free, that far ahead. Probably all of them!


----------



## Julia9054 (17 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Yeah, accommodation was a bit of an issue last year. I think most people ended up in B&Bs. I did. I think it was about the same price as I managed to get the Travelodge in Llandudno
> 
> I don't want to run it beyond September as weather can deteriorate and you know how some folk like to have a moan about that sort of thing don't you?


I got an Airbnb room last year for £28. It was a little bit strange with a shared bathroom straight out of the 1970s but the bed was comfortable and tbh, Nicky made me drink so much beer that I didn't care!


----------



## Oldfentiger (17 May 2017)

I'd be interested to join please.
I'm away on hols early September, but could do 23rd or 30th.


----------



## I like Skol (17 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> .... I have a secret weighting for individuals based on how much I do or don't want them on the ride (largely revolving around their history in buying me beer at the end of the ride)


In that case, if you ever hope to get back some of those drinks you were forcing down my neck the night before this years Llandudno ride you had better add plenty of weight to my preference. 30th for cheap rooms and my superb company. 


rich p said:


> In truth, I've no idea what dates I'm free, that far ahead. Probably all of them!


You say that now but as soon as Nick picks a date you will suddenly remember that you are doing something more important, like washing your hair!


----------



## Kestevan (17 May 2017)

Can't do weekend of 3 Sept.
Any other date ok, but would prefer back end. 30th would be ideal tbh.... Should even be able to blag a full stay round then, so I can indulge in a couple of swift shandys......


----------



## Wobblers (17 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> No poll...
> 
> 1) You'll get all sorts of non attendees voting
> 
> 2) I have a secret weighting for individuals based on how much I do or don't want them on the ride (largely revolving around their history in buying me beer at the end of the ride)



That's all rather Machiavellian. I'm happy with the 2nd, 9th, 16th, 23rd or 30th. That ought to cover most bases...


----------



## Buck (17 May 2017)

Kestevan said:


> Can't do weekend of 3 Sept.
> Any other date ok, but would prefer back end. 30th would be ideal tbh.... Should even be able to blag a full stay round then, so I can indulge in a couple of swift shandys......




Hi, are you doing the Three Swans on the 3rd? Thinking of doing it myself but haven't been able to confirm that I'm free yet.


----------



## Kestevan (18 May 2017)

Kestevan said:


> Dunno yet. Depends on Anitas fitness..
> She is looking at the 3 Swans
> 30 as her first "come back ride" so hopefully I'll do that with her and Kes jnr.


----------



## Freds Dad (18 May 2017)

Earlier in the month would be best for me so 2nd, 9th or 16th.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (18 May 2017)

Most Saturdays are ok for me.


----------



## NorthernDave (18 May 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Great news - I'm definitely interested and flexible about dates as things stand.



I've now discovered that I might not be as flexible on dates as I first thought - so later in the month would be better. 

Although last years ride was so much fun, that even if I can't commit to the whole ride I might do the first part of it - if such a blatant lack of commitment is allowed?


----------



## EasyPeez (25 May 2017)

I'm well up for this but my only definite free date currently is 30th Sep.


----------



## I like Skol (25 May 2017)

I like Skol said:


> .... If it goes back even later then 30th would be perfect day as it falls slap bang in the middle of my days off.





Buck said:


> I can't do the weekend of the 2nd/3rd.
> Others should be OK.





doughnut said:


> Think I have plans for early September,...... Other than that I'll be available.





Crackle said:


> Here's the Travelodge prices through Sept. (saver rate)
> 
> 30th - 57





Littgull said:


> ...I would be well up for doing it again........ Sat 23rd or 30th would be fine.





ColinJ said:


> .... I'm free on the 16th and 30th.





I like Skol said:


> C'mon 30th...... yeah!





Julia9054 said:


> Would prefer 2nd, 23rd or 30th.





Oldfentiger said:


> I'd be interested to join please.
> I'm away on hols early September, but could do 23rd or 30th.





I like Skol said:


> .... add plenty of weight to my preference. 30th for cheap rooms and my superb company.





Kestevan said:


> Can't do weekend of 3 Sept.
> Any other date ok, but would prefer back end. 30th would be ideal tbh....





McWobble said:


> That's all rather Machiavellian. I'm happy with the 2nd, 9th, 16th, 23rd or 30th. That ought to cover most bases...





DiddlyDodds said:


> Most Saturdays are ok for me.





EasyPeez said:


> I'm well up for this but my only definite free date currently is 30th Sep.



Calling @nickyboy any idea what the consensus for this ride date is yet? 

@Kestevan you might just have bagged yourself a room mate  (unless you spoil the party by bringing your wife)!


----------



## NorthernDave (25 May 2017)

Sorry to be a PITA, but I might not be able to do the 30th now....


----------



## nickyboy (25 May 2017)

Let me take a look at who has said what tomorrow and then I'll pick a date that suits most


----------



## theclaud (25 May 2017)

Poll. One where you can see who's voted and choose multiple options...


----------



## nickyboy (26 May 2017)

OK...so I said that tentative participants had a week to let me know their availability and after that I would fix an immovable date

*September 30*

Sorry to @NorthernDave who is the only person to highlight that weekend as a difficult one, hopefully you can work something out.

I'll smarten up post#1 to give details of the ride over this weekend and run an "expressions of interest" list as usual. It'll be very much along the lines of last year. 9am start from Leeds (with 10am from Crossgates for those that want to avoid the rather tricky exit from the city). About 85 miles to Scarborough which are as flat as the "flat" Llandudno route. Hiller and slightly longer diversion available along with Strava KoM competition

Really, really good fish and chips (better than Llandudno even). Beers for those that want. Coffee/cake stop and a lunch stop. Depending on weather should get to Scarborough about 5-6pm (last year we were there about 4.30 with that lovely tailwind)

Heads up on trains from Scarborough....split ticketing usually gives best results

I appreciate some have already sort of "expressed interest" but could you do so again now that I've fixed the date? Thanks


----------



## ColinJ (26 May 2017)

I'm in! 

Flat enough for my singlespeed, but I would be hopelessly undergeared if we got a tailwind like last year and overgeared on any small climbs if I put a bigger gear on.


----------



## NorthernDave (26 May 2017)

Have fun! If things change I might still be able to join you.


----------



## I like Skol (26 May 2017)

30th! I can't do the 30th, I'm planning on washing my hair that weekend......







Only kidding, *I'M IN!*


----------



## I like Skol (26 May 2017)

Had assumed I would be on this one and have already been busy planning my route to Leeds. I reckon the 34 miles to the meet-up plus the easy 85 after a quick breakfast should make it into an achievable but challenging day. I'll get my hills in before the start


----------



## nickyboy (26 May 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Had assumed I would be on this one and have already been busy planning my route to Leeds. I reckon the 34 miles to the meet-up plus the easy 85 after a quick breakfast should make it into an achievable but challenging day. I'll get my hills in before the start



I'll ride to Stalybridge station and get a train from there, thus avoiding those pesky hills


----------



## Oldfentiger (26 May 2017)

I'm in too.
Haven't worked out the logistics yet, but I'll work on Mrs OFT to combine this with a caravanning weekend. Moor the caravan somewhere near Scarborough and get 'er indoors to drive me over to Leeds on the Saturday morning, or summat like that.


----------



## nickyboy (26 May 2017)

Oldfentiger said:


> I'm in too.
> Haven't worked out the logistics yet, but I'll work on Mrs OFT to combine this with a caravanning weekend. Moor the caravan somewhere near Scarborough and get 'er indoors to drive me over to Leeds on the Saturday morning, or summat like that.



You can easily get a train from Scarborough to Leeds in time for the start. @mike3121 did that last year I think


----------



## ColinJ (26 May 2017)

@Littgull and I will be whipping out our Senior Railcards for return tickets to Leeds from over here and cheapo singles back from Scarborough. It worked well last year and I think the total cost was only about £12. Our morning train should get into Leeds at 08:45.


----------



## Littgull (26 May 2017)

ColinJ said:


> @Littgull and I will be whipping out our Senior Railcards for return tickets to Leeds from over here and cheapo singles back from Scarborough. It worked well last year and I think the total cost was only about £12. Our morning train should get into Leeds at 08:45.



Yep, I'm definitely in for this ride again on 30/09. I can smell the excellent Scarborough fish and chips already!


----------



## Freds Dad (26 May 2017)

Now we have a date I need to work out the logistics of getting to Leeds from Macclesfield and then back from Scarborough. A combination of car and train looks best.


----------



## Crackle (26 May 2017)

I'm a definite maybe. I've booked a Travelodge so I'll be in Scarborough at the very least.


----------



## nickyboy (26 May 2017)

Freds Dad said:


> Now we have a date I need to work out the logistics of getting to Leeds from Macclesfield and then back from Scarborough. A combination of car and train looks best.



You'll see I'm starting the ride an hour later than the Llandudno one. It's about 14 miles shorter is part of the reason. But also it gives folk an extra hour to get to the start which should help.

As mentioned I'll be taking the Manchester - Leeds train (getting on in Stalybridge). There are plenty of them, good service


----------



## nickyboy (26 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> I'm a definite maybe. I've booked a Travelodge so I'll be in Scarborough at the very least.



Me too...£57 is more like it. Not sure what the price will do when all the CCers pile in though


----------



## I like Skol (26 May 2017)

Now then, about this weather.........


----------



## Freds Dad (26 May 2017)

I like Skol said:


> View attachment 354023
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And the Westerly


----------



## Julia9054 (26 May 2017)

Count Al and myself in. Will let you know nearer the time whether we will join somewhere en route or do the whole thing


----------



## nickyboy (26 May 2017)

Julia9054 said:


> Count Al and myself in. Will let you know nearer the time whether we will join somewhere en route or do the whole thing



Will he remember the correct route this time?


----------



## Kestevan (26 May 2017)

Yeah I'm in.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (27 May 2017)

Count me in again. 
Looking forward to the fish and chips again Nick


----------



## EasyPeez (27 May 2017)

Count me in, unless the weather forecast turns out to be horrible.

I'll likely cycle up from Cottingham and join you somewhere near the middle. Will you be swinging north or south of York do you think?


----------



## nickyboy (28 May 2017)

EasyPeez said:


> Count me in, unless the weather forecast turns out to be horrible.
> 
> I'll likely cycle up from Cottingham and join you somewhere near the middle. Will you be swinging north or south of York do you think?



South of York. We cross the Ouse at Cawood, then head to Stamford Bridge, then Malton

Cawood is a coffee stop and Malton is a late-ish lunch stop so they would be sensible meet up places


----------



## nickyboy (28 May 2017)

Draft route files loaded on post #1

The flat one is the same as last year for now but I'm looking into a slight change to get us out of the city

The hilly one is new and also in draft form for now

The idea is this...everyone rides to Malton where we have a light late lunch. From there, if you take the flat route you have 28 miles & 850ft of climbing to the fish and chips. If you take the hilly route you have 34 miles and 2,100ft of climbing to the fish and chips. So anyone taking the hillier option will have to push on to make sure they aren't at the back of the queue at the chippy

Definitely no hill as hard as the one out of Flint we did to Llandudno on the hillier route, much more gentle gradients and the stretch around the Dalby Forest looks great

Both routes rejoin in Scarborough for the promenade procession


----------



## NorthernDave (28 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Draft route files loaded on post #1
> 
> The flat one is the same as last year for now but I'm looking into a slight change to get us out of the city
> 
> ...



Are you still setting off from the Southern Entrance to the station, around Granary Wharf?

The Cycle Super Highway is now fully open*, so you could cruise up some of the most expensive tarmac in the world almost all the way up to last years Cross Gates rendezvous point. It will give you a great chance to see just what £29 million buys you these days...although there isn't much in the way of an official cycle route across the city centre from the railway station to the start of the eastern CSH.

* - the bit they closed again almost immediately for gas main work should be re-opened by September...


----------



## rich p (28 May 2017)

Yes please. I'll work out the logistics later.


----------



## nickyboy (28 May 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Are you still setting off from the Southern Entrance to the station, around Granary Wharf?
> 
> The Cycle Super Highway is now fully open*, so you could cruise up some of the most expensive tarmac in the world almost all the way up to last years Cross Gates rendezvous point. It will give you a great chance to see just what £29 million buys you these days...although there isn't much in the way of an official cycle route across the city centre from the railway station to the start of the eastern CSH.
> 
> * - the bit they closed again almost immediately for gas main work should be re-opened by September...



Yes, South Entrance Granary Wharf

I'll take a look at the Cycle Super Highway (I fancy riding it just because of the name). Any input on the route out of Leeds would be most appreciated, by PM please so as not to clog up the thread. Fellow local @colly is providing input too


----------



## mike3121 (28 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> You can easily get a train from Scarborough to Leeds in time for the start. @mike3121 did that last year I think



Yes I did get the train from Scarborough to Leeds and it was only about £4.50

Bad news is I'm off work for a majority of September, 8th - 27th, I will be smack bang in the middle of a block of late shifts on the 30th, but I will see what I can do to have a couple more days


----------



## tommaguzzi (15 Jun 2017)

too far away for now but a definite maybe from me.


----------



## nickyboy (15 Jun 2017)

tommaguzzi said:


> too far away for now but a definite maybe from me.



It's not that long off....Advance tickets will open up in a few weeks


----------



## Moodyman (18 Jun 2017)

Yes please.


----------



## EasyPeez (23 Jun 2017)

OP - please accept my apologies but having just tried to book this onto the family calendar I've been mysteriously informed that I need to keep that weekend clear and book the Friday off work. So I'm going to have to cry off this time. Hope you all have a great ride, and that it goes ahead again next year.


----------



## si_c (26 Jun 2017)

Put me down for a maybe definitely.

Would it be worth pinging the regulars @nickyboy? I hadn't seen this thread until just now when I started to think about plans for september, so there are probably others who haven't either.


----------



## mike3121 (5 Jul 2017)

Bad news its a 99% chance I wont be able to make this ride, If I win the lottery and leave my job I will be there.

Good news is if the ride next year is approx. same date, which would be 29th Sep 2018 then I can make that one as I'm not on shift that weekend


----------



## nickyboy (6 Jul 2017)

mike3121 said:


> Bad news its a 99% chance I wont be able to make this ride, If I win the lottery and leave my job I will be there.
> 
> Good news is if the ride next year is approx. same date, which would be 29th Sep 2018 then I can make that one as I'm not on shift that weekend



No problem Mike. I'll leave you on the "expressions of interest" on the 1% chance you might make it


----------



## Freds Dad (7 Jul 2017)

Hi @nickyboy what time are we expected to arrive in Scarborough?


----------



## nickyboy (7 Jul 2017)

Freds Dad said:


> Hi @nickyboy what time are we expected to arrive in Scarborough?



The ride is about 17 miles shorter than Manchester - Llandudno but we set off an hour later so that just about balances out

Headwind....similar arrival time

But we had a tailwind the whole way (given we're heading NW there is a pretty good chance in September) and arrived at the chippy about 4.45 if I remember correctly


----------



## I like Skol (7 Jul 2017)

Is it time yet? 

This is taking forever! We still have the rest of July and all of Aug & Sept to go yet. This is going to be a loooonnnng couple of months........


----------



## Crackle (7 Jul 2017)

Good, I need to re-build some miles.


----------



## nickyboy (7 Jul 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Is it time yet?
> 
> This is taking forever! We still have the rest of July and all of Aug & Sept to go yet. This is going to be a loooonnnng couple of months........



Have patience, grasshopper

In other news....the take up of this ride seems a bit tardy, I think some folk said they were generally interested, then didn't confirm when I fixed the date. I'll ping them and a few of the Llandudno or Scarborough regulars as not everyone is all over CC all the time


----------



## nickyboy (7 Jul 2017)

Crackle said:


> Good, I need to re-build some miles.



No need...I've booked a tailwind especially for you. Wear a nice, billowy rain jacket and you can probably freewheel most of it


----------



## Freds Dad (7 Jul 2017)

I've just had an email to inform me that cheap train tickets are available from Scarborough back to Manchester if you are coming back that way. 
I've just booked back to Manchester airport for £15.50


----------



## nickyboy (7 Jul 2017)

Ping Ping !!

Here's everyone I can think of that has done a Llandudno or Scarborough ride that hasn't officially "Expressed Interest"

@straas 
@doughnut 
@Buck 
@wanda2010 
@Cupotea 
@Leaway2 
@alibaba 
@McWobble 
@DiddlyDodds 
@Happypigfour 
@theclaud 
@Rickshaw Phil 
@BRounsley 
@Bazzer
@odav
@wormo
@SteCenturion
@Grant Fondo
@Sam1992
@Jaykun85
@mythste
@middleagecyclist 
@colly 
@User13710
@StuAff
@mythste
@Nigel182
@DCLane
@User
@Rohloff_Brompton_Rider
@Fab Foodie
@GravityFighter
@Slioch
@User9609
@User46386


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Jul 2017)

Probably not but reserving the right to change my mind. My plans are all to pot at the moment due to redundancy last Tuesday and not knowing what I'm going to be doing next week let alone in September.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Jul 2017)

User said:


> If unwelcome, unlike


I have mixed feelings. I'm glad the long and lingering death of the company is over but don't enjoy the job hunting process. Someone appears to be interested in my talents though so we'll see what happens next.


----------



## nickyboy (7 Jul 2017)

User said:


> OK, best wishes for that.



Yeah, second that. Hope it works out well for you RP, these things have a habit of doing so


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Jul 2017)

User said:


> OK, best wishes for that.





nickyboy said:


> Yeah, second that. Hope it works out well for you RP, these things have a habit of doing so


Thanks.


----------



## alibaba (7 Jul 2017)

Hi Nicky boy ,I am interested at any time just give time and date I will do my own prep please !!!!donot miss me out I have been thinking about since you have told me on Llandudno rid.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Jul 2017)

alibaba said:


> Hi Nicky boy ,I am interested at any time just give time and date I will do my own prep please !!!!donot miss me out I have been thinking about since you have told me on Llandudno rid.



Just take a look at post 1 on this thread that has all the details

Leeds - Scarborough on Saturday 30 September. Lots of trains to get us from Manchester to Leeds


----------



## Slioch (8 Jul 2017)

Sorry, but I shall be out of the country on this date. Would have loved to do it this year too.


----------



## alibaba (8 Jul 2017)

Grate I on it .


----------



## doughnut (8 Jul 2017)

Hi Nick, pretty sure I am good for this, and Mrs Doughnut will be available for bags from Leeds again. Going on holiday at some point in September so there is an outside chance it will be at the end, but I'm hoping its nearer the start of the month so that I'm free for this.
Cheers
Doug


----------



## Nigel182 (8 Jul 2017)

Sorry @nickyboy am working that weekend but will eventually get along to one of your rides.


Have a great one though.


----------



## Buck (9 Jul 2017)

I'm 99% good for this. Just waiting for final confirmation it doesn't clash with any other family activities.

PS @nickyboy - I didn't get a notification email from your tag in an earlier post for some reason...others might be the same?


----------



## Wobblers (9 Jul 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I have mixed feelings. I'm glad the long and lingering death of the company is over but don't enjoy the job hunting process. Someone appears to be interested in my talents though so we'll see what happens next.



I hope you find somewhere better, and soon. Good luck!


----------



## Wobblers (9 Jul 2017)

@nickyboy, put me down as a possible. @Littgull and @ColinJ both sold last year's ride to me, so I really should make an effort. Only thing is, I've found that we've got beam time scheduled for September, so I'll need to find out when that is first...


----------



## Wobblers (9 Jul 2017)

User said:


> ?



It means at some point come September, I'll be putting samples in front of a large particle accelerator at Isis, Rutherford Appleton Lab. It's not quite as exciting as it sounds - though my boss does know all the good pubs, so there are compensations...


----------



## nickyboy (10 Jul 2017)

McWobble said:


> It means at some point come September, I'll be putting samples in front of a large particle accelerator at Isis, Rutherford Appleton Lab. It's not quite as exciting as it sounds - though my boss does know all the good pubs, so there are compensations...



I thought "beam time" meant you'd taken up gymnastics


----------



## oldfatfool (10 Jul 2017)

Can I stick my name on the list as a 'may turn up in Leeds randomer if the weather is good enough to camp'


----------



## theclaud (10 Jul 2017)

User said:


> I thought it meant smiling.


This is Wobblers you are talking about, remember?


----------



## Crackle (10 Jul 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I thought "beam time" meant you'd taken up gymnastics


I thought he'd missed the 'r' out and was a secret fisherman.


----------



## I like Skol (10 Jul 2017)

McWobble said:


> @nickyboy Only thing is, I've found that we've got beam time scheduled for September.....





User said:


> ?





nickyboy said:


> I thought "beam time" meant you'd taken up gymnastics





User said:


> I thought it meant smiling.





Crackle said:


> I thought he'd missed the 'r' out and was a secret fisherman.



Surely he means *bean* time, after the Llandudno trips he is hatching a plan to guarantee a tail wind....


----------



## Wobblers (10 Jul 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I thought "beam time" meant you'd taken up gymnastics





User said:


> I thought it meant smiling.





theclaud said:


> This is Wobblers you are talking about, remember?





Crackle said:


> I thought he'd missed the 'r' out and was a secret fisherman.





I like Skol said:


> Surely he means *bean* time, after the Llandudno trips he is hatching a plan to guarantee a tail wind....



You're all *gits*.


----------



## DCLane (10 Jul 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Ping Ping !!
> 
> Here's everyone I can think of that has done a Llandudno or Scarborough ride that hasn't officially "Expressed Interest"



I haven't because I need to be back in Dewsbury by 9am Sunday morning and I'm awaiting an operation.

Put me down as a "maybe" because I'd need to ride back home afterwards or catch the train. What's the estimated arrival time in Scarborough, which I'd add a couple of hours to! @Freds Dad - which train did you book please?


----------



## DiddlyDodds (10 Jul 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Ping Ping !!
> 
> Here's everyone I can think of that has done a Llandudno or Scarborough ride that hasn't officially "Expressed Interest"
> 
> ...



Nick ,looks like i am out of this one ,family stuff and all that, have a good one.


----------



## si_c (10 Jul 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Surely he means *bean* time, after the Llandudno trips he is hatching a plan to guarantee a tail wind....


Needs to


DCLane said:


> I haven't because I need to be back in Dewsbury by 9am Sunday morning and I'm awaiting an operation.
> 
> Put me down as a "maybe" because I'd need to ride back home afterwards or catch the train. What's the estimated arrival time in Scarborough, which I'd add a couple of hours to! @Freds Dad - which train did you book please?



I was pretty much the last one to the chippy and I got in a little before 1700, as I had a very leisurely last run from Malton to Scarborough after being abandoned by everyone else at the coffee stop.


----------



## nickyboy (11 Jul 2017)

DCLane said:


> I haven't because I need to be back in Dewsbury by 9am Sunday morning and I'm awaiting an operation.
> 
> Put me down as a "maybe" because I'd need to ride back home afterwards or catch the train. What's the estimated arrival time in Scarborough, which I'd add a couple of hours to! @Freds Dad - which train did you book please?



As always it is a bit weather dependent

I'd say the earliest with a nice tailwind would be about 4.30pm to the chippy. Latest if we're unlucky enough to get a headwind on the day would be about 6pm. I can't remember exactly but I think we got there from about 4.45pm last year and other than the last 10 miles or so, we took it very steady


----------



## nickyboy (11 Jul 2017)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Nick ,looks like i am out of this one ,family stuff and all that, have a good one.



A big "unlike" for that


----------



## nickyboy (11 Jul 2017)

si_c said:


> Needs to
> 
> 
> I was pretty much the last one to the chippy and I got in a little before 1700, as I had a very leisurely last run from Malton to Scarborough after being abandoned by everyone else at the coffee stop.



I don't remember that

We were in a big group going along Low Mariches Lane (that long,flat, quiet lane not long after Malton) and going very steadily. Surprised you didn't catch up given your speed. You must have stayed in the café a lot longer than most !


----------



## doughnut (11 Jul 2017)

si_c said:


> after being abandoned by everyone else at the coffee stop.



Yeah, I think the problem was when we stopped for a quick coffee and cake and you ordered one of these all for yourself.





And you know those pink ones with the white icing are my favourite, and I'd promised to be your BFF if you wanted to share, but no you ate the lot yourself while we set off in a big sulk.


----------



## wanda2010 (11 Jul 2017)

Nickyboy, I can't remember if I confirmed my joyful  presence on this ride or not , but I'm going to have to withdraw on the grounds that beloved non-cycling friends have yet to set (a) date(s) for their birthday celebrations.


----------



## nickyboy (11 Jul 2017)

wanda2010 said:


> Nickyboy, I can't remember if I confirmed my joyful  presence on this ride or not , but I'm going to have to withdraw on the grounds that beloved non-cycling friends have yet to set (a) date(s) for their birthday celebrations.



Another big "unlike" for this


----------



## nickyboy (11 Jul 2017)

User said:


> How big? As big as Wanda herself? As big as her personality and laugh?



Obviously bigger than Wanda herself, but no way could it be as big as her personality and laugh. That would be ridiculous


----------



## I like Skol (11 Jul 2017)

wanda2010 said:


> ..... beloved non-cycling friends....


What are those?


----------



## wanda2010 (11 Jul 2017)

wanda2010 said:


> Nickyboy, I can't remember if I confirmed my joyful  presence on this ride or not , but I'm going to have to withdraw on the grounds that beloved non-cycling friends have yet to set (a) date(s) for their birthday celebrations.




Hang on! I think I can make this. Earlier today a date for birthday celebrations was set. Lemme go check trains etc and I'll come back.


----------



## nickyboy (11 Jul 2017)

wanda2010 said:


> Hang on! I think I can make this. Earlier today a date for birthday celebrations was set. Lemme go check trains etc and I'll come back.



A big like for this (provisionally of course)


----------



## Freds Dad (11 Jul 2017)

DCLane said:


> I haven't because I need to be back in Dewsbury by 9am Sunday morning and I'm awaiting an operation.
> 
> Put me down as a "maybe" because I'd need to ride back home afterwards or catch the train. What's the estimated arrival time in Scarborough, which I'd add a couple of hours to! @Freds Dad - which train did you book please?



I booked the 18.50 from Scarborough to Manchester airport with a change at York and booked a bike space on both trains. Cost was £15.50

I will also be booking from the airport to Leeds on Saturday morning arriving at 08.17 for the princely sum of £7.20.

Have I read somewhere in the thread that someones wife will be carrying bags to Scarborough?


----------



## nickyboy (11 Jul 2017)

Freds Dad said:


> I booked the 18.50 from Scarborough to Manchester airport with a change at York and booked a bike space on both trains. Cost was £15.50
> 
> I will also be booking from the airport to Leeds on Saturday morning arriving at 08.17 for the princely sum of £7.20.
> 
> Have I read somewhere in the thread that someones wife will be carrying bags to Scarborough?



1850 is a good choice. The station is only about 10 minutes ride from the chippy. So either we get a headwind, in which case you eat the fish and chips and get off, or you get a tailwind which will give time for a couple of beers near the station

I think @doughnut 's wife is very kindly offering to transport bags but hopefully he can confirm. Usual rates apply......1 bag carried = 1 drink or kebab (Mrs D's choice)


----------



## wanda2010 (11 Jul 2017)

Having checked out the cost of the train from Scarborough to London, I'm now a definite 'not going on this ride'. The cost is too high. Sorry.


----------



## Buck (11 Jul 2017)

Freds Dad said:


> I booked the 18.50 from Scarborough to Manchester airport with a change at York and booked a bike space on both trains. Cost was £15.50



I'm on the same train ! Coach C I recall. 

Just booked my ticket and reserved my bike space as well. Straight through to Huddersfield then I can either choose to get the local train home or do another 8 miles up the hill and home! (I'm sure the train will call especially after fish and chips plus a cheeky beer or two!)


----------



## nickyboy (11 Jul 2017)

wanda2010 said:


> Having checked out the cost of the train from Scarborough to London, I'm now a definite 'not going on this ride'. The cost is too high. Sorry.



I just stuck it into the tickesplitter and you're right...that's a ridiculous fare


----------



## doughnut (11 Jul 2017)

Freds Dad said:


> Have I read somewhere in the thread that someones wife will be carrying bags to Scarborough?


I'm not 100% yet, but if I'm going then my wife will be dropping me off at the start and driving though to Scarborough, so she can carry anyone's bags. I will post a bit closer to the time about arrangements.


----------



## nickyboy (11 Jul 2017)

doughnut said:


> I'm not 100% yet, but if I'm going then my wife will be dropping me off at the start and driving though to Scarborough, so she can carry anyone's bags. I will post a bit closer to the time about arrangements.



Even if you can't make it could Mrs D come anyway? Just mention the bag carrying payment in beer and kebabs, that should do the trick


----------



## I like Skol (11 Jul 2017)

I am not making any plans for the return trip. Having taken the monumental step of actually booking some accommodation I am going to wing it for the return leg. If in a fit state I will attempt to ride home. If this is not an option I will open a vein and allow transpennine to bleed me dry or ring Lady Skol and invite her to lunch at ASK in the harbour


----------



## Wobblers (11 Jul 2017)

I like Skol said:


> I am not making any plans for the return trip. Having taken the monumental step of actually booking some accommodation I am going to wing it for the return leg. If in a fit state I will attempt to ride home. If this is not an option I will open a vein and allow transpennine to bleed me dry or ring Lady Skol and invite her to lunch at ASK *in the harbour *



In the harbour?!? That seems a little ungrateful, after all she'll just have driven all the way over to pick you up.

Besides, you'll still be hungover so you'll probably be the one needing to be fished out...


----------



## si_c (11 Jul 2017)

FFS, just looking at trains now, Lime Street in Liverpool is closed from the 30th September for 9 days, meaning it's going to be yet another train f*ck up for me again.


----------



## si_c (11 Jul 2017)

Looks like the trains are running from South Parkway, so it's still doable, just means getting up really really early.

Edit: Something @Crackle and @McWobble might need to bear in mind.


----------



## I like Skol (12 Jul 2017)

McWobble said:


> In the harbour?!? That seems a little ungrateful, after all she'll just have driven all the way over to pick you up.
> 
> Besides, you'll still be hungover so you'll probably be the one needing to be fished out...


Trust me, having dined there before, it ticks all the boxes and presses all the right buttons for Lady Skol. I may even need that hotel room for a second night (after I have finished with @rich p )


----------



## Freds Dad (12 Jul 2017)

wanda2010 said:


> Having checked out the cost of the train from Scarborough to London, I'm now a definite 'not going on this ride'. The cost is too high. Sorry.



I don't think they have released the cheap fares yet for this route. If you look at the Saturday before its only £16.50 on the 17.50 train or £24 on the 18.50 train. It may be worth having another look in a week or so.


----------



## nickyboy (12 Jul 2017)

Freds Dad said:


> I don't think they have released the cheap fares yet for this route. If you look at the Saturday before its only £16.50 on the 17.50 train or £24 on the 18.50 train. It may be worth having another look in a week or so.



Yeah I sent Wanda a PM to that effect. I suspect a little patience and the cheap fares will be released. Different train companies must have different Advance Ticket release policies as W Coast already have theirs online for 1 October but seems E Coast only have theirs to weekend before.

If anyone spots cheap fares from Scarborough, if they can post on here that would be great


----------



## nickyboy (12 Jul 2017)

I like Skol said:


> I am not making any plans for the return trip. Having taken the monumental step of actually booking some accommodation I am going to wing it for the return leg. If in a fit state I will attempt to ride home. If this is not an option I will open a vein and allow transpennine to bleed me dry or ring Lady Skol and invite her to lunch at ASK in the harbour



My plan is to book an advance train back sometime Sunday afternoon. Sunday morning I'll get a 'spoons breakfast and then do some cycling in the N Yorks Moors, looping back to Scarborough. Weather dependent of course. Chucking it down and I'll just stay in 'spoons Sunday morning with all the local flotsam and jetsam


----------



## wanda2010 (12 Jul 2017)

Thanks everyone! *


----------



## wanda2010 (14 Jul 2017)

I'm in. I'm out. Back in, maybe. Looking more likely that I am. Give me another twenny minutes 


 @nickyboy - now definitely in. Cheap trains booked and hotels reserved.


----------



## nickyboy (15 Jul 2017)

wanda2010 said:


> I'm in. I'm out. Back in, maybe. Looking more likely that I am. Give me another twenny minutes
> 
> 
> @nickyboy - now definitely in. Cheap trains booked and hotels reserved.



Great stuff. How much was the Scarborough - London ticket?


----------



## wanda2010 (15 Jul 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Great stuff. How much was the Scarborough - London ticket?



£24 c/o Virgin East Coast.


----------



## Buck (15 Jul 2017)

Nice price - that'll make the ride even more enjoyable. Well that and the fish n chips!!


----------



## Kestevan (2 Aug 2017)

Right - finally got myself organised (ish)
Booked in at the Travelodge.

Not decided how I'm getting home on Sunday. Part of me is tempted to ride home... but the realistic side says that after a night on the lash with @I like Skol and @nickyboy I'll be lucky if I can face the train let alone the bike


----------



## Buck (2 Aug 2017)

Kestevan said:


> Right - finally got myself organised (ish)
> Booked in at the Travelodge.
> 
> Not decided how I'm getting home on Sunday. Part of me is tempted to ride home... but the realistic side says that after a night on the lash with @I like Skol and @nickyboy I'll be lucky if I can face the train let alone the bike



You could always get a 'spoons full English to fuel your ride. I think Nick would be up for that!

I'm getting the train back on Saturday night so only a quick rehydration for me if we're in Scarborough in time!


----------



## nickyboy (2 Aug 2017)

Kestevan said:


> Right - finally got myself organised (ish)
> Booked in at the Travelodge.
> 
> Not decided how I'm getting home on Sunday. Part of me is tempted to ride home... but the realistic side says that after a night on the lash with @I like Skol and @nickyboy I'll be lucky if I can face the train let alone the bike



My plan is to go for a ride in the Moors Sunday morning and then train home after that. This way if the weather is rubbish I can abort and stay in Wetherspoons. 

Welcome to join me if you like. And anyone else feeling up to it


----------



## I like Skol (2 Aug 2017)

Ride, ride like a man!


----------



## Freds Dad (4 Aug 2017)

I may have to drop out of the ride. I saw a Consultant yesterday who told me that my constant knee paid is caused by bone rubbing on bone and the solution is a partial knee replacement.
He wants me to see his colleague who specialises in that particular surgery for a final decision so i will know more in a couple of weeks.

I have already bought train tickets from Manchester Airport to Leeds and Scarborough to Manchester Airport both with bike reservations so if anyone is contemplating buying tickets please hold on as these will be available free of charge.


----------



## nickyboy (4 Aug 2017)

Freds Dad said:


> I may have to drop out of the ride. I saw a Consultant yesterday who told me that my constant knee paid is caused by bone rubbing on bone and the solution is a partial knee replacement.
> He wants me to see his colleague who specialises in that particular surgery for a final decision so i will know more in a couple of weeks.
> 
> I have already bought train tickets from Manchester Airport to Leeds and Scarborough to Manchester Airport so if anyone is contemplating buying tickets please hold on as these will be available are of charge.



Bone rubbing on bone doesn't sound too bad!

Hope you can make it but more importantly you get your knee sorted


----------



## tommaguzzi (4 Aug 2017)

sorry Nicky i have to cry off on this one, hopefully i'll meet you all again next year on the llandudno ride.


----------



## Freds Dad (4 Aug 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Bone rubbing on bone doesn't sound too bad!
> 
> Hope you can make it but more importantly you get your knee sorted



It doesn't sound too bad but does hurt.

My cunning plan is get an injection in my knee which will ease the pain and then have the surgery on October.


----------



## I like Skol (4 Aug 2017)

Freds Dad said:


> It doesn't sound too bad but does hurt.
> 
> My cunning plan is get an injection in my knee which will ease the pain and then have the surgery on October.


Kids! They don't build em like they used to do.......


----------



## nickyboy (5 Aug 2017)

Freds Dad said:


> It doesn't sound too bad but does hurt.
> 
> My cunning plan is get an injection in my knee which will ease the pain and then have the surgery on October.



At the risk of overselling the ride, were we to get a tailwind like last year and you wear a suitably billowing shirt, I suspect you could freewheel 90% of it


----------



## Freds Dad (5 Aug 2017)

Knowing my luck it would a 25mph Easterly wind with showers.


----------



## Buck (5 Aug 2017)

You can always make a call the day before?

Last year it was a serious and helpful tail wind. Apart from a couple of hills it was a breeze of a ride (see what I did there? )


----------



## Freds Dad (20 Aug 2017)

Freds Dad said:


> I may have to drop out of the ride. I saw a Consultant yesterday who told me that my constant knee paid is caused by bone rubbing on bone and the solution is a partial knee replacement.
> He wants me to see his colleague who specialises in that particular surgery for a final decision so i will know more in a couple of weeks.
> 
> I have already bought train tickets from Manchester Airport to Leeds and Scarborough to Manchester Airport both with bike reservations so if anyone is contemplating buying tickets please hold on as these will be available free of charge.



Update on the knee and attendance on the ride.
I saw another surgeon on Friday who specialises in partial knee replacements and in his opinion I actually need a full knee replacement due to damage on the "good" half of my knee which over time will also need replacing.
His view is that a full knee should last at least 20 years whereas if he did a partial knee I would be going back in another 5 years for the other half.
The good news is that my new knee will be specially made for me in the USA and this can take up to 8 weeks so I should be fine to join you all. If of course the knee is made in the next month I will be having surgery late September and will be unable to join you all. 

If I do end up having surgery late September then the train tickets I purchased will be available FOC.


----------



## doughnut (20 Aug 2017)

Gentlemen, we can rebuild him. We have the technology. We have the capability to make the world's first bionic man. Steve Austin Freds Dad will be that man. Better than he was before. Better... stronger... faster.


----------



## I like Skol (20 Aug 2017)

Freds Dad said:


> I may have to drop out of the ride. I saw a Consultant yesterday who told me that my constant knee paid is caused by bone rubbing on bone and the solution is a partial knee replacement.


It's taken a while for the penny to drop but I think I finally worked out what Fred's Dad is talking about!

He is being a bit coy about it but Fred's Dad is going to soon be known as Fred's Mum. He is waiting for a sex change, his surgeon is going to give him half a knee...........

I'll get my coat


----------



## doughnut (27 Aug 2017)

Just noticed I'm not in the expressions of interest list yet. Can you add me on. Left it a bit late but will try to sort out B+B tonight. Mrs Doughnut's good for taking bags from Leeds as well - same pick up point as last year hopefully.


----------



## Kestevan (28 Aug 2017)

doughnut said:


> Just noticed I'm not in the expressions of interest list yet. Can you add me on. Left it a bit late but will try to sort out B+B tonight. Mrs Doughnut's good for taking bags from Leeds as well - same pick up point as last year hopefully.


Nice one.


----------



## Julia9054 (30 Aug 2017)

We have decided that we are going to do the same as last year and meet up with everyone in Malton. I have just found out tonight that I have a stoopid brass band competition in Derbyshire on the Sunday so won't be able to stay overnight and give @nickyboy the opportunity to get me wrecked again! Probably not a good idea if I have to blow trumpets the next day anyway! Last train back is 20.50.


----------



## nickyboy (30 Aug 2017)

Julia9054 said:


> We have decided that we are going to do the same as last year and meet up with everyone in Malton. I have just found out tonight that I have a stoopid brass band competition in Derbyshire on the Sunday so won't be able to stay overnight and give @nickyboy the opportunity to get me wrecked again! Probably not a good idea if I have to blow trumpets the next day anyway! Last train back is 20.50.



My recollection was that there wasn't much persuading required


----------



## Julia9054 (30 Aug 2017)

nickyboy said:


> My recollection was that there wasn't much persuading required


What can i say - I'm weak willed!


----------



## DiddlyDodds (30 Aug 2017)

nickyboy said:


> A big "unlike" for that



Looks very much like i am back in on this one again, so Nick add me back to the list if one would be so kind.


----------



## nickyboy (31 Aug 2017)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Looks very much like i am back in on this one again, so Nick add me back to the list if one would be so kind.



Big like for that one


----------



## ColinJ (31 Aug 2017)

What are the hills like on the hilly version relative to the hills on the hilly version of this year's Llandudno ride? They look significantly harder on my OS map in which case I would have to choose between gears for the hilly route or singlespeed for the flatter one.


----------



## nickyboy (31 Aug 2017)

ColinJ said:


> What are the hills like on the hilly version relative to the hills on the hilly version of this year's Llandudno ride? They look significantly harder on my OS map in which case I would have to choose between gears for the hilly route or singlespeed for the flatter one.


If you remember we had a hard climb from Flint, then a rolling plateau, then a steep descent into Prestatyn

The climbing on this route has nothing like as hard as that climb out of Flint.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (31 Aug 2017)

nickyboy said:


> If you remember we had a hard climb from Flint, then a rolling plateau, then a steep descent into Prestatyn
> 
> The climbing on this route has nothing like as hard as that climb out of Flint.



I just remember it going up , up and up some more.


----------



## Kestevan (1 Sep 2017)

DiddlyDodds said:


> I just remember it going up , up and up some more.



Speaking of climbing Welsh mountains  How did the Wales in a Day sportive go?
I did the C2C in a day again this year and was thinking 3 times is enough... I'm considering WIAD next year - was it as tough as advertised?


----------



## ColinJ (1 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> If you remember we had a hard climb from Flint, then a rolling plateau, then a steep descent into Prestatyn
> 
> The climbing on this route has nothing like as hard as that climb out of Flint.


I'll give it go then, unless the weather turns out grim or I am pressed for time. I suspect that @Littgull will opt for the hilly version too if I do because we normally ride together and catch the same trains to and from rides.


----------



## nickyboy (1 Sep 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I'll give it go then, unless the weather turns out grim or I am pressed for time. I suspect that @Littgull will opt for the hilly version too if I do because we normally ride together and catch the same trains to and from rides.



The idea is that we all leave Malton together. Those that prefer the flatter, shorter route (the same as last year) take that one. Those that fancy a blowing away of the cobwebs take the hillier, longer route

If you take the hillier route it will be a bit of an every man for himself as we will have to push on to get to the chippy at the same time as the flat-earthers

Malton to Scarborough on the flat route is 25 miles, via the hilly route it is 30. So I reckon it should be possible to get to the chippy about the same time so long as those that do the hilly route push on a bit


----------



## Littgull (1 Sep 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I'll give it go then, unless the weather turns out grim or I am pressed for time. I suspect that @Littgull will opt for the hilly version too if I do because we normally ride together and catch the same trains to and from rides.



I think I'll stick with the flat route again this year. I got 'lost' on the hilly bit of the Llandudno ride in May (no fault of @nickyboy - he came back and found us and his directions were clear enough) but I never made the chippy in time and only just got the train. I don't want to run the risk of a race against time in the event of a puncture etc and it was such an enjoyable ride last year.


----------



## Oldfentiger (1 Sep 2017)

My plans have been stymied, unfortunately.
We have some friends coming up from darn sarf, and we're going to the firework championships in Southport.
Being a bloke I forgot all about it. 
Being a female, Mrs OFT reminded me about it. 
Sorry I can't make it this year. I'll try again next year.
Have a good ride everyone.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (1 Sep 2017)

Kestevan said:


> Speaking of climbing Welsh mountains  How did the Wales in a Day sportive go?
> I did the C2C in a day again this year and was thinking 3 times is enough... I'm considering WIAD next year - was it as tough as advertised?



It was hard but very do able, its more the time your out there that grinds you down and having the bigger climbs nearer the end, the last stop at around 160 miles everyone was just looking totally empty , i would say to anyone do the coast to coast , so as youve already done that and know what is all about you should go for it, if only the once.
Have a look at the post i did afterwards in the "your ride" thread
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-4897581


----------



## Buck (1 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> The idea is that we all leave Malton together. Those that prefer the flatter, shorter route (the same as last year) take that one. Those that fancy a blowing away of the cobwebs take the hillier, longer route
> 
> If you take the hillier route it will be a bit of an every man for himself as we will have to push on to get to the chippy at the same time as the flat-earthers
> 
> Malton to Scarborough on the flat route is 25 miles, via the hilly route it is 30. So I reckon it should be possible to get to the chippy about the same time so long as those that do the hilly route push on a bit



I'll decide on the day depending on the legs but do like a hill or two so always tempted. Even on the Llandudno ride I did the hilly one even though I was still recovering from being rather ill for a few weeks and should have stayed on the flat! Challenge always trumps common sense for me!


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Sep 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Have fun! If things change I might still be able to join you.



Sadly I'm definitely out as I'm at a thing in Birmingham the evening before so won't be back in Leeds until at least lunchtime on Saturday. 
I'll be hoping you get another tailwind like last year and might even have fish n chips for tea in tribute to your efforts though.

Any plans for 2018 yet?


----------



## ColinJ (2 Sep 2017)

Littgull said:


> I think I'll stick with the flat route again this year. I got 'lost' on the hilly bit of the Llandudno ride in May (no fault of @nickyboy - he came back and found us and his directions were clear enough) but I never made the chippy in time and only just got the train. I don't want to run the risk of a race against time in the event of a puncture etc and it was such an enjoyable ride last year.


Hmm ... I recall the stress of waiting at the station for you and alibaba to arrive! I don't fancy experiencing that stress in Scarborough (potentially inflicted by me grovelling in at the last minute) and I agree that it was nice to arrive with plenty of time to spare last year so I will be sensible and use the singlespeed bike on the flatter route with you!


----------



## DiddlyDodds (5 Sep 2017)

Anyone else getting the train from Scarborough to Leeds on the Saturday morning .


----------



## nickyboy (5 Sep 2017)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Anyone else getting the train from Scarborough to Leeds on the Saturday morning .



I'm sure there was someone upthread who was planning to do that


----------



## Freds Dad (6 Sep 2017)

After a final CT scan on my knee and a discussion with the consultant I unfortunately will have to withdraw from the ride as he is concerned that 80 miles of cycling may not be the best thing for my damaged knee and I don't want to be in a position where I am slowing others down.

I had already bought train tickets from Manchester Airport to Leeds with a bike reservation and a return from Scarborough to Manchester Airport also with a bike reservation so if anyone would like these free of charge to use then please contact me.

Enjoy the ride and see you next year.


----------



## I like Skol (6 Sep 2017)

Freds Dad said:


> and a discussion with the consultant I unfortunately will have to withdraw from the ride as he is concerned that 80 miles of cycling may not be the best thing for my damaged knee and I don't want to be in a position where I am slowing others down.


Yeh but, he probably thinks 80 miles is a long way rather than a pleasant afternoon ride. Are you sure you can't pump yourself full of painkillers and enjoy the ride anyway? I did the Llandudno ride very shortly after cracking my knee cap a couple of years ago so anything is possible. I am resisting asking for your train ticket because I am determined to make my own way home on the day after (is your return ticket for Sunday?).


----------



## wanda2010 (7 Sep 2017)

*Waves with sympathy at @Freds Dad*

Whilst I'm at currently at home feeling sorry for myself (virus), I have a room booked for the Sunday at the local Travelodge if anyone wants it. I may have booked the wrong date then had to extend it cos couldn't cancel


----------



## nickyboy (7 Sep 2017)

wanda2010 said:


> *Waves with sympathy at @Freds Dad*
> 
> Whilst I'm at currently at home feeling sorry for myself (virus), I have a room booked for the Sunday at the local Travelodge if anyone wants it. I may have booked the wrong date then had to extend it cos couldn't cancel



oooof, that sounds nasty. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Buck (7 Sep 2017)

@wanda2010 - 22 days to get better. Hope you're on the mend.


----------



## Freds Dad (8 Sep 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Yeh but, he probably thinks 80 miles is a long way rather than a pleasant afternoon ride. Are you sure you can't pump yourself full of painkillers and enjoy the ride anyway? I did the Llandudno ride very shortly after cracking my knee cap a couple of years ago so anything is possible. I am resisting asking for your train ticket because I am determined to make my own way home on the day after (is your return ticket for Sunday?).



The strong pain killers I take do the job but make me a bit dizzy so taking them then riding a bike may not be the best thing to do but thanks for the suggestion.
Both train tickets are for Saturday. 07:05 from the airport and 18:50 from Scarborough.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (9 Sep 2017)

Are we stopping in the same places as last year Nick , Cawood Park , Yorkshire tea rooms & North Bay Fisheries , or have you got different ones planed


----------



## nickyboy (10 Sep 2017)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Are we stopping in the same places as last year Nick , Cawood Park , Yorkshire tea rooms & North Bay Fisheries , or have you got different ones planed



Plan is to stop at the same places. No real option re Cawood Park, there is nothing else for miles. North Bay Fisheries does v nice fish and chips. The only one we could change if folk wanted to is the Yorkshire Tea Rooms. There are several other options in Malton. I've not tried them but I remember @Julia9054 went to another café so perhaps she could comment?


----------



## DiddlyDodds (10 Sep 2017)

Yorkshire tea rooms were fine i thought , and somewhere to stick the bikes around back .


----------



## si_c (10 Sep 2017)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Yorkshire tea rooms were fine i thought , and somewhere to stick the bikes around back .


Yep. Food was nice and they were very accommodating.


----------



## Julia9054 (10 Sep 2017)

Can't remember what the cafe we went to was called. They let us take our bikes into the bar. Not sure how they'd feel about ALL our bikes though!


----------



## si_c (20 Sep 2017)

Just in the process of organising my train tickets for this jaunt (I know, I know, late), the best option for me currently would be the 7.00 from Liverpool South Parkway, which would get me to Leeds for 9.10, the problem is around the works at Lime Street in Liverpool, which means I can't take a direct train I have to change twice to get there.

Just wondering if anyone else is getting the train to leeds (looking mostly @Crackle) from Liverpool and which train they may be getting.


----------



## Crackle (20 Sep 2017)

Up the night before, Si to meet son in Leeds, so unfortunately not.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Sep 2017)

si_c said:


> Just wondering if anyone else is getting the train to leeds (looking mostly @Crackle) from Liverpool and which train they may be getting.


Probably no use to you, but there will be at least 2 of us on the train from Manchester Victoria to Leeds, leaving Victoria at 07:12. I will board at Todmorden at 07:43, due to arrive Leeds at 08:45.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Sep 2017)

si_c said:


> Just in the process of organising my train tickets for this jaunt (I know, I know, late), the best option for me currently would be the 7.00 from Liverpool South Parkway, which would get me to Leeds for 9.10, the problem is around the works at Lime Street in Liverpool, which means I can't take a direct train I have to change twice to get there.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else is getting the train to leeds (looking mostly @Crackle) from Liverpool and which train they may be getting.


My Network Rail app shows the 06:59 from Parkway getting in to Piccadilly at 07:41, and change for the 07:57 to Leeds, arriving 08:46. The direct train from Parkway at 07:25 gets into Leeds at 09:09.


----------



## si_c (20 Sep 2017)

ColinJ said:


> My Network Rail app shows the 06:59 from Parkway getting in to Piccadilly at 07:41, and change for the 07:57 to Leeds, arriving 08:46. The direct train from Parkway at 07:25 gets into Leeds at 09:09.


Cheers Colin, I'll have a think, from one side I'd rather get there a touch earlier to be on the safe side, the problem is getting to Parkway in time, I may just have to get up early enough to ride there direct, it's only about 10miles or so.


----------



## si_c (20 Sep 2017)

Crackle said:


> Up the night before, Si to meet son in Leeds, so unfortunately not.


No Worries


----------



## DiddlyDodds (20 Sep 2017)

Im on the 7am from Scarborough so should get to Leeds around 8.25 ish , so plenty of time to get a coffee and a bun.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Sep 2017)

si_c said:


> Cheers Colin, I'll have a think, from one side I'd rather get there a touch earlier to be on the safe side, the problem is getting to Parkway in time, I may just have to get up early enough to ride there direct, it's only about 10miles or so.


OTOH ... if the earlier train were delayed then you might miss the connection, since you only have 16 minutes to play with!


----------



## si_c (20 Sep 2017)

ColinJ said:


> OTOH ... if the earlier train were delayed then you might miss the connection, since you only have 16 minutes to play with!


Yeah, that's what I'm thinking. If I leave at 5am, I can ride to Parkway for 6ish, gives me time to get a coffee and cake whilst waiting for the train.


----------



## nickyboy (25 Sep 2017)

Hi All, sorry I've not been dealing with this ride in the past couple of weeks but I've been tied up with work

Here are the two final route files. First is the flatter version

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/21518464

Here is the hillier version

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/21567538

One thing; everyone riding MUST have a means of navigating the route. I keep specifying this on my rides and people keep turning with no way to navigate and hoping to tag along. It doesn't work and it isn't fair on those who do navigate. There are gpx files, cue sheets, maps etc etc. Please don't turn up without something to get you to Scarborough

The idea is that we all ride in a group to first coffee stop at Cawood (the caravan park). We will take the same intricate route out of Leeds as last time. The only tiny difference is that, as @colly showed, riding on the main road out to Temple Newsam park is not a problem so if folk want to ride on the road rather than the cycle path next to it that's fine.

After Cawood we will keep it together as a group and will, as last time, fracture a bit on the lumpy 5 miles before the lateish lunch stop in Malton

After Malton you've got two options. The flatter route is the same as last year. The hillier route goes via the Dalby Forest. It's a few miles longer and more lumpy but nothing severe. If you take the hillier route be prepared to split into ones and twos for this final stretch. We will need to press on to get to the chippy at the same time as the flatter route riders. I will see how I'm feeling on the day and then decide which route I want from Malton

Everyone regroups at the chippy. The route files only run to there (to make sure you stop at the right place). The station is a couple of miles further, as is the pub

A warning to all participants: I currently have a small possibility I will be away on business next weekend so I may not be able to make the ride. If that happens I will post here asap. That being the case, I hope someone can offer to at least lead the ride. I can do the admin stuff in terms of prep but these rides need someone to say "OK, we're leaving" etc etc. Hopefully it won't come to that but just giving a heads up


----------



## wanda2010 (25 Sep 2017)

Thanks for the final notes. I will have at least two of the directional aids, possibly three if I can get the gpx onto my unused eTrex 20.

Unlike the possibility of you not leading your own ride. Sort it out


----------



## I like Skol (25 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> A warning to all participants: I currently have a small possibility I will be away on business next weekend so I may not be able to make the ride. If that happens I will post here asap. That being the case, I hope someone can offer to at least lead the ride. I can do the admin stuff in terms of prep but these rides need someone to say "OK, we're leaving" etc etc. Hopefully it won't come to that but just giving a heads up


Feck me, dropping out of one of your own rides, that's pretty low Nick, even by your standards! Mind you, I suppose it avoids you suffering the inevitable mechanical......

I wasn't going to post this but I was out training yesterday with Decathlon Boy Jnr..... 






I will be there with Garmin so can pick up some kind of organisational role if you welsh on your mates!


----------



## nickyboy (25 Sep 2017)

wanda2010 said:


> Thanks for the final notes. I will have at least two of the directional aids, possibly three if I can get the gpx onto my unused eTrex 20.
> 
> Unlike the possibility of you not leading your own ride. Sort it out



I know, I know. If it was just a regular ride I would be tempted to postpone it but folk have booked accommodation, train tickets etc. I should know in a day or two for sure. In the event I can't make it I will still handle the ride admin and, as a Brucie bonus, I will have a spare Travelodge reservation


----------



## Crackle (25 Sep 2017)

Don't leave us in the hands of Skolly.


----------



## I like Skol (25 Sep 2017)

Can I be the first to say it? It won't be the same without you Nick  (I bet we will all be in bed by 9.30 for a start......)


----------



## Leaway2 (25 Sep 2017)

I like Skol said:


> I bet we will all be in bed by 9.30 for a start......


That kind of activity was not mentioned in the first post! See what they get up to when you are not there Nickyboy?


----------



## Buck (25 Sep 2017)

Looks like me and Gil will now be there 9am sharp (I was a doubtful myself due to ongoing health challenges)

Unfortunately not staying over but trains booked for the return leg post Fish n Chips  Hope you can make it Nick - Doug @doughnut will miss the shenanigans with the kebabs otherwise


----------



## colly (25 Sep 2017)

I see I got a mention from @nickyboy earlier today.
I've got relatives arriving from Oz over that weekend so can not make it. It's been planned for months so while I've been looking in and reading I've not been posting.
We have something planned on the 30th which will require an early start so can't even offer to meet you at the station and be a guide out of Leeds.

In fact it really isn't too bad getting away from the station especially on a Saturday morning so I reckon you will be fine.

The weather looks OK too so I hope you all have a terrific ride.


----------



## nickyboy (25 Sep 2017)

colly said:


> I see I got a mention from @nickyboy earlier today.
> I've got relatives arriving from Oz over that weekend so can not make it. It's been planned for months so while I've been looking in and reading I've not been posting.
> We have something planned on the 30th which will require an early start so can't even offer to meet you at the station and be a guide out of Leeds.
> 
> ...



Sorry you can't make it

You're right, at the moment the forecast looks decent. 15-16 degrees, dry, with a nice SW. Not quite as warm or with such a strong tailwind as last year but good conditions


----------



## si_c (25 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Sorry you can't make it
> 
> You're right, at the moment the forecast looks decent. 15-16 degrees, dry, with a nice SW. Not quite as warm or with such a strong tailwind as last year but good conditions


They key word here is Tailwind. Not headwind, Tailwind.

Besides given your previous estimates of headwind strength this will probably be a category 2 tailwind


----------



## Kestevan (25 Sep 2017)

Any chance you can arrange for the wind to swap round to a nice brisk NE for the Sunday please @nickyboy


----------



## si_c (25 Sep 2017)

Kestevan said:


> Any chance you can arrange for the wind to swap round to a nice brisk NE for the Sunday please @nickyboy


Don't ask that. He'll just end up organising it for the Saturday...


----------



## ColinJ (25 Sep 2017)

si_c said:


> They key word here is Tailwind. Not headwind, Tailwind.
> 
> Besides given your previous estimates of headwind strength this will probably be a category 2 tailwind


It has to be a _moderate_ tailwind! Anything more than that would be horribly frustrating for me because I would have to spin like mad on my singlespeed to get it up to wind-assisted speed and then freewheel again until the bike slowed back to a more easily pedal-able speed.

The same gearing issue absolutely precludes horrid headwinds. None of them - _THANK YOU_!

@Littgull and I have tickets booked on the 18:50 train from Scarborough. The bike places were already reserved so we will have to take our chances - fingers crossed that we do not get a jobsworth guard.


----------



## Freds Dad (26 Sep 2017)

ColinJ said:


> It has to be a _moderate_ tailwind! Anything more than that would be horribly frustrating for me because I would have to spin like mad on my singlespeed to get it up to wind-assisted speed and then freewheel again until the bike slowed back to a more easily pedal-able speed.
> 
> The same gearing issue absolutely precludes horrid headwinds. None of them - _THANK YOU_!
> 
> @Littgull and I have tickets booked on the 18:50 train from Scarborough. The bike places were already reserved so we will have to take our chances - fingers crossed that we do not get a jobsworth guard.



I had a bike space booked on the 18:50 but cancelled it yesterday so it should still be available.


----------



## Kestevan (26 Sep 2017)

Slight change of plan for me.. I have to get back at a reasonable time on Sunday so I'm not going to have time to ride back.... I've booked the 10:50am train back to Huddersfield.


----------



## I like Skol (26 Sep 2017)

Kestevan said:


> Slight change of plan for me.. I have to get back at a reasonable time on Sunday so I'm not going to have time to ride back.... I've booked the 10:50am train back to Huddersfield.


So I am riding home on my own then. Better bring the Ipod........


----------



## ColinJ (26 Sep 2017)

Freds Dad said:


> I had a bike space booked on the 18:50 but cancelled it yesterday so it should still be available.


I tried booking it when I went to pick up my ticket but I was told that all the spaces were reserved so it looks like someone else beat me to it!


----------



## Kestevan (26 Sep 2017)

I like Skol said:


> So I am riding home on my own then. Better bring the Ipod........


Sorry mate.
Dad's in hospital, and if I miss a whole weekend of his delightful company hell be so grumpy I'll have to try and stop the nurses from smothering the cantankerous old bugger.....


----------



## Buck (26 Sep 2017)

We're booked on the 18:50 and have bike reservations 

Hopefully there will be a sensible guard for you.


----------



## si_c (27 Sep 2017)

Finally got around to booking train tickets, on the 20.50 from Scarborough to Liverpool (at least I'll have time for a couple of beers). Also on the 7am train from Liverpool, means I change at Manchester Picadilly, but will arrive at 8.46.


----------



## Freds Dad (27 Sep 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I tried booking it when I went to pick up my ticket but I was told that all the spaces were reserved so it looks like someone else beat me to it!



I'm sure you can charm the guard to let you on. I was offering my tickets and cycle space for free earlier in the thread but there weren't any takers.


----------



## doughnut (27 Sep 2017)

Its starting to look a bit iffy for me I'm afraid. Seems like I have picked up a bug or something from somewhere. I collapsed at the gym on Monday, massively overheating and have had a fever all night for a couple of nights now. I'm still making it to work ok but I'm running on 3 cylinders at the moment and I have lost about 5lbs in weight in the last week. Not sure if I will have the energy for the ride on Saturday since right now its taking all my energy just to get out of bed in the morning. I think I can cancel my B+B at latest on Thursday to get my money back, so I will see how I feel tomorrow morning. Unfortunately, it would mean that Mrs Doughnuts bag carrying service wouldn't be available.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Sep 2017)

doughnut said:


> Its starting to look a bit iffy for me I'm afraid. Seems like I have picked up a bug or something from somewhere. I collapsed at the gym on Monday, massively overheating and have had a fever all night for a couple of nights now. I'm still making it to work ok but I'm running on 3 cylinders at the moment and I have lost about 5lbs in weight in the last week. Not sure if I will have the energy for the ride on Saturday since right now its taking all my energy just to get out of bed in the morning. I think I can cancel my B+B at latest on Thursday to get my money back, so I will see how I feel tomorrow morning. Unfortunately, it would mean that Mrs Doughnuts bag carrying service wouldn't be available.



We need to crowdfund Mrs D to keep the bag carrying service

Seriously, hope you feel well enough to join us. In any case, get well soon


----------



## si_c (27 Sep 2017)

doughnut said:


> Its starting to look a bit iffy for me I'm afraid. Seems like I have picked up a bug or something from somewhere. I collapsed at the gym on Monday, massively overheating and have had a fever all night for a couple of nights now. I'm still making it to work ok but I'm running on 3 cylinders at the moment and I have lost about 5lbs in weight in the last week. Not sure if I will have the energy for the ride on Saturday since right now its taking all my energy just to get out of bed in the morning. I think I can cancel my B+B at latest on Thursday to get my money back, so I will see how I feel tomorrow morning. Unfortunately, it would mean that Mrs Doughnuts bag carrying service wouldn't be available.



Sorry to hear that. Get well soon.


----------



## I like Skol (27 Sep 2017)

How many are actually going to turn up. Is it time to do a final(ish) round up of attendees so we all know roughly who we are expecting to meet on the morning?


----------



## Buck (27 Sep 2017)

doughnut said:


> Its starting to look a bit iffy for me I'm afraid. Seems like I have picked up a bug or something from somewhere. I collapsed at the gym on Monday, massively overheating and have had a fever all night for a couple of nights now. I'm still making it to work ok but I'm running on 3 cylinders at the moment and I have lost about 5lbs in weight in the last week. Not sure if I will have the energy for the ride on Saturday since right now its taking all my energy just to get out of bed in the morning. I think I can cancel my B+B at latest on Thursday to get my money back, so I will see how I feel tomorrow morning. Unfortunately, it would mean that Mrs Doughnuts bag carrying service wouldn't be available.



Get well soon Doug - these bugs are really debilitating and frustrating - I had another last week but luckily bounced back in 48 hours - it's weird how we can do that sometimes but if you can get the bug out of your system (in more ways than one!) and keep hydrated you'll be chipper again soon.


----------



## Buck (27 Sep 2017)

I like Skol said:


> How many are actually going to turn up. Is it time to do a final(ish) round up of attendees so we all know roughly who we are expecting to meet on the morning?



Good idea. 

@nickyboy are you able to roll call the troops?

Me and my man Gil are prep'd and will be there for 9am.


----------



## doughnut (27 Sep 2017)

Thanks guys, hopefully its just a passing bug. Super embarressing at the gym when I fell off the spin bike, though I did get loads of free food and drink from the cafe. Not so great having someone standing next to me while I had a shower to make sure I didn't keel over again though.


----------



## wanda2010 (27 Sep 2017)

Sorry to hear that Doughnut. You take care. Yes to crowdfund Mrs Doughnut................. for Llandudno next year 

I'm still signed up for the ride cos I have hotels and trains booked.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Sep 2017)

doughnut said:


> Thanks guys, hopefully its just a passing bug. Super embarressing at the gym when I fell off the spin bike, though I did get loads of free food and drink from the cafe. Not so great having *someone standing next to me while I had a shower* to make sure I didn't keel over again though.



Didn't realise it was one of those sort of "gyms"


----------



## nickyboy (27 Sep 2017)

Buck said:


> Good idea.
> 
> @nickyboy are you able to roll call the troops?
> 
> Me and my man Gil are prep'd and will be there for 9am.



Yes will asap. Snowed under workwise, hence been a bit off the pace here. Good news (?) is that my biz trip is pushed back a bit so I'll be there on Saturday


----------



## ColinJ (27 Sep 2017)

@Littgull and I are booked up and ready to roll!

The forecast is looking good, with the MODERATE tailwind that I was looking for. If we do get that then I will be bimbling along between Malton and Scarborough at 20 mph, the perfect speed for the gear that I chose for the singlespeed bike.

We are looking to add the extra miles needed for an imperial century but don't intend to do the hillier version of the route. I think I might leave the cafe stops before everyone else, ride for 5 miles, then turn and head back to meet up with the other riders again. If that doesn't make up the difference then I can get off the train home at Hebden Bridge instead of Todmorden and do another 5 miles that way.

GWS @doughnut!


----------



## Kestevan (27 Sep 2017)

doughnut said:


> Thanks guys, hopefully its just a passing bug. Super embarressing at the gym when I fell off the spin bike, though I did get loads of free food and drink from the cafe. Not so great having someone standing next to me while I had a shower to make sure I didn't keel over again though.



What you need is a nice refreshing dose of sea air. I can recommend the East coast of Yorkshire this time of year. Perhaps you could get the lovely Mrs Doughnut to drive you out somewhere this weekend. In fact, if you can be at Leeds station round about 9am we can give her some directions...........

Seriously though GWS @doughnut


----------



## Julia9054 (27 Sep 2017)

Hi guys
Looking forward to this. As we did last year, we will be cycling on our own from Knaresborough to Malton and meeting you all there. An estimated time you will be arriving in Malton would be helpful. Al will be bringing the Garmin this year to make sure he doesn't get lost! I have just booked bike spaces on the 19.50 train as @Buck has the ones on the 18.50 so may just have to go to the pub for an hour!


----------



## nickyboy (27 Sep 2017)

Julia9054 said:


> Hi guys
> Looking forward to this. As we did last year, we will be cycling on our own from Knaresborough to Malton and meeting you all there. An estimated time you will be arriving in Malton would be helpful. Al will be bringing the Garmin this year to make sure he doesn't get lost! I have just booked bike spaces on the 19.50 train as @Buck has the ones on the 18.50 so may just have to go to the pub for an hour!



The weather is pretty similar to last year so what time did we actually get there? I can't remember. We will be in the Yorkshire Tearooms but if you want to go to that posh place instead like last year that's fine

@si_c are you glypseing?


----------



## si_c (27 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> The weather is pretty similar to last year so what time did we actually get there? I can't remember. We will be in the Yorkshire Tearooms but if you want to go to that posh place instead like last year that's fine
> 
> @si_c are you glypseing?



Possibly I can do yes. Having battery issues on my phone, so I'll need to arrange a power bank, will dig them out and put them on charge.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (27 Sep 2017)

I like the sound of a tail wind.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Sep 2017)

I know I've not been on the ball as much as usual on this ride but I've just spent flipping ages going over all the posts and the following is the list of participants. It's based on anyone who has said "yes" or "maybe" and hasn't subsequently pulled out

@Crackle
@I like Skol
@wanda2010
@Littgull
@ColinJ
@Julia9054 +1 (meet Malton)
@Kestevan
@Buck +1
@DiddlyDodds
@Moodyman
@si_c
@alibaba

My mate Wayne who came on the Huddersfield ride

If any of the above aren't going to be able to make it please let me know asap. Don't just not turn up as I will end up waiting for you unnecessarily

Needless to say, anyone who hasn't signed up is more than welcome for a nice social ride in what seems to be very pleasant weather


----------



## DCLane (27 Sep 2017)

I'm out - laid up recovering after an operation. Enjoy the ride


----------



## oldfatfool (27 Sep 2017)

Sorry folks but i just havent got the mileage in this past few months to guarentee making it there let alone back again


----------



## I like Skol (27 Sep 2017)

I rode to work tonight to get some practice in. Soaked and rode into a headwind, bumcrack was dripping! I guess I am all ready for Saturday now....


----------



## Kestevan (27 Sep 2017)

Not been on the bike this week, too busy running round after my father..


----------



## Crackle (27 Sep 2017)

I'm waiting for an emergency quick link from Wiggle as I clumsily dropped mine yesterday and it scuttled off somewhere unseen. I should have gone out on the Marin today, which I did but somehow ended up in front of the coffee machine in the country park and watching the ducks with coffee and kit kat in hand.


----------



## Wobblers (27 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I know I've not been on the ball as much as usual on this ride but I've just spent flipping ages going over all the posts and the following is the list of participants. It's based on anyone who has said "yes" or "maybe" and hasn't subsequently pulled out
> 
> @Crackle
> @I like Skol
> ...



Alas, I find that I've been roped into doing other things this weekend. Have a good piss up, I mean ride.


----------



## Wobblers (27 Sep 2017)

Crackle said:


> I'm waiting for an emergency quick link from Wiggle as I clumsily dropped mine yesterday and it scuttled off somewhere unseen. I should have gone out on the Marin today, which I did but somehow ended up in front of the coffee machine in the country park and watching the ducks with coffee and kit kat in hand.



9 speed or 10 speed? If so, I've got a couple of spares you can have if you're stuck.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Sep 2017)

Crackle said:


> I'm waiting for an emergency quick link from Wiggle as I clumsily dropped mine yesterday and it scuttled off somewhere unseen. I should have gone out on the Marin today, which I did but somehow ended up in front of the coffee machine in the country park and watching the ducks with coffee and kit kat in hand.


10-speed? I think I have a _spare_ spare 10-speed!

Actually ... that's just made me think - I have put a new 8-speed chain on the singlespeed bike to save money. I don't have any 8-speed quick links! I always carry a spare length of chain for the s/s because it is not possible to use a shorter chain if it breaks. I should be able to push a rivet back in with my chain tool but it is easier to use a quick link or 2.


----------



## Crackle (27 Sep 2017)

McWobble said:


> 9 speed or 10 speed? If so, I've got a couple of spares you can have if you're stuck.


Tah, yesterday I'd have taken you up but one should be here tomorrow after I lucked out at my local bike shops. I'll bear it in mind in case it doesn't get here as I'll be panicking by then.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Sep 2017)

McWobble got his offer in first! 

But, since he won't actually be there to hand the link over ... I'll bring a spare or 2.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (27 Sep 2017)

Julia9054 said:


> Hi guys
> Looking forward to this. As we did last year, we will be cycling on our own from Knaresborough to Malton and meeting you all there. An estimated time you will be arriving in Malton would be helpful.



Looking back at last years posts it looks like you set off around 9.30 and got to Malton around 1.15pm , we got to the the cafe at 2.10pm and we had no hold ups so would have thought the same sort of time this year.


----------



## Wobblers (27 Sep 2017)

ColinJ said:


> McWobble got his offer in first!
> 
> But, since he won't actually be there to hand the link over ... I'll bring a spare or 2.



Oh, I'll be lurking [1] in the Wirral tomorrow and Friday should @Crackle start panicking (I'm hoping that'll provide some entertainment value ).


[1] Well, after tonight's ride swim home, "dripping" is probably the more accurate word.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Sep 2017)

McWobble said:


> Oh, I'll be lurking [1] in the Wirral tomorrow and Friday should @Crackle start panicking (I'm hoping that'll provide some entertainment value ).
> 
> 
> [1] Well, after tonight's ride swim home, "dripping" is probably the more accurate word.


I forgot that you are both (currently) from the same neck of the woods!

I just checked - I have several spare spares, having bought a bag from a Chinese company on eBay last year. They are supposed to be KMC but I suspect that they are not! Anyway, I have put some extras in my bag just in case.


----------



## Crackle (27 Sep 2017)

Don't worry, I won't be turning up on a bike without the chain joined!


----------



## nickyboy (27 Sep 2017)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Looking back at last years posts it looks like you set off around 9.30 and got to Malton around 1.15pm , we got to the the cafe at 2.10pm and we had no hold ups so would have thought the same sort of time this year.



I just checked my Strava file of last year's ride. It took me just under four and a half hours to get to the café, including the stop for coffee. So providing we leave on time, I expect we will get to the café from about 1.30pm.

We will do what we did last year, everyone sticks together until we get about 5 miles before Malton. It starts to get a bit hilly there so we will split up a bit but regroup at the café. We then leave together and folk will need to decide whether they are taking the slightly longer, hillier route or the same flatter route as last year. Those taking the hillier route (it's about 25 miles or so) will need to get a move on to get to the chippy about the same time as those taking the flatter route so we will not be regrouping on the hillier route


----------



## si_c (27 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I just checked my Strava file of last year's ride. It took me just under four and a half hours to get to the café, including the stop for coffee. So providing we leave on time, I expect we will get to the café from about 1.30pm.
> 
> We will do what we did last year, everyone sticks together until we get about 5 miles before Malton. It starts to get a bit hilly there so we will split up a bit but regroup at the café. We then leave together and folk will need to decide whether they are taking the slightly longer, hillier route or the same flatter route as last year. Those taking the hillier route (it's about 25 miles or so) will need to get a move on to get to the chippy about the same time as those taking the flatter route so we will not be regrouping on the hillier route



As I recall last year, you just shot off the front at about 5 miles to go with little warning leaving us in your wake. I won't caught so unawares this time


----------



## nickyboy (28 Sep 2017)

si_c said:


> As I recall last year, you just shot off the front at about 5 miles to go with little warning leaving us in your wake. I won't caught so unawares this time



I was at the back of the group with @Moodyman and saw you all had stopped at the bottom of a hill to regroup. "Bollox to stopping" I thought as I had a fair bit of momentum so I just kept going. I remember you and Gil caught me before the cafe


----------



## nickyboy (28 Sep 2017)

Quick heads up that I will be on this train to Leeds 

*07:40 to Hull*
TimeStation

07:40Manchester Piccadilly
07:52Stalybridge
08:12Huddersfield
08:23Dewsbury
08:38Leeds
I will get on in Stalybridge. There are cafes etc on the concourse where you get off the trains if you need something

*Note that we are meeting outside the SOUTH exit from the station, not the main exit. When you get off your train, follow signs for SOUTH EXIT or GRANARY WHARF
*
If you go via the main exit you will have a long detour to get to the meet up place


----------



## nickyboy (28 Sep 2017)

This is the Yorkshire Tea Rooms that will be our lateish lunch stop in Malton @ about 54 miles. Reason I'm posting the screenshot is that the route goes past the front door of the Tea Rooms but pay attention, otherwise you will miss it. 

I will stand outside and guide folk in as best I can but you need to be on the lookout.

Last year, the staff let us keep our bikes in a locked garden around the back....up the alley to the right of the shop. So when you get there, wheel your bike up there


----------



## doughnut (28 Sep 2017)

Sorry, but I'm going to bail out of this one. I've lost more weight since earlier in the week and still not got energy to do much at all. Gutted, because this is an excellent ride and the weather forecast looks great.


----------



## nickyboy (28 Sep 2017)

doughnut said:


> Sorry, but I'm going to bail out of this one. I've lost more weight since earlier in the week and still not got energy to do much at all. Gutted, because this is an excellent ride and the weather forecast looks great.



Big unlike for this but hope you feel better soon

So, in related matters, surely the ride leader can't be expected to carry his own bag can he????


----------



## theclaud (28 Sep 2017)

doughnut said:


> Sorry, but I'm going to bail out of this one. I've lost more weight since earlier in the week and still not got energy to do much at all. Gutted, because this is an excellent ride and the weather forecast looks great.


Sorry to hear that you're not well, Doughnut. Get yourself to the doc!


----------



## si_c (28 Sep 2017)

doughnut said:


> Sorry, but I'm going to bail out of this one. I've lost more weight since earlier in the week and still not got energy to do much at all. Gutted, because this is an excellent ride and the weather forecast looks great.



Probably for the best. As @theclaud says, if you're losing significant amounts of weight, get yourself to the GP and get checked out, better safe than sorry.

Hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## wanda2010 (28 Sep 2017)

@doughnut - sounds a bit worrying, but hope will be resolved soonest. Although, being honest, I'll miss Mrs Doughnut a bit more than your good self, cos she is a very good chip shop companion .

@nickyboy - I arrive in Leeds tomorrow late afternoon and will be staying at the Travelodge Leeds Central (fyi).


----------



## Crackle (28 Sep 2017)

Chain back in one piece but thank you for the offers from @McWobble and @ColinJ It came with two quick links so I have a spare too.


----------



## doughnut (28 Sep 2017)

wanda2010 said:


> @doughnut - sounds a bit worrying, but hope will be resolved soonest. Although, being honest, I'll miss Mrs Doughnut a bit more than your good self, cos she is a very good chip shop companion .



Yes, she was all set to tell you about the 6 day cycling tour we both went on and how many of your touring tips we used along the way.


----------



## nickyboy (28 Sep 2017)

About T-42 hours so time for a weather update....

You're in luck again on this ride. Looks like it's

a) Dry the whole way
b) Cross/tailwind first half then tailwind second half
c) Sunny start then maybe clouding over a bit in the afternoon
d) Shorts temperatures

For those that haven't done the ride before, there are some very open and exposed stretches, particularly the "middle" bit. So a tailwind whipping us along will be very welcome. All things being equal, should be no problem to get to Scarborough in time for everyone to have fish and chips, a beer or two and then trains home if not stopping over

May give the ride a miss on Sunday as it looks wet and windy (and I will be full of Wetherspoons brekkie)


----------



## wanda2010 (28 Sep 2017)

*puts temp mudguards back in the box*

A tailwind is the only way I'll vaguely arrive before the chippy shuts, I reckon .


----------



## si_c (28 Sep 2017)

wanda2010 said:


> *puts temp mudguards back in the box*
> 
> A tailwind is the only way I'll vaguely arrive before the chippy shuts, I reckon .



It's worth bearing in mind for everyone that Malton is only a short hop on the train line to Scarborough if anyone needs a bailout option beyond 50 miles.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Sep 2017)

si_c said:


> It's worth bearing in mind for everyone that Malton is only a short hop on the train line to Scarborough if anyone needs a bailout option beyond 50 miles.


True, but it would be a shame to miss out on the tailwind!

It may be (d) Shorts temperatures but it will also be (e) Dodgy veins in left leg, so I _will_ be wearing (baggy) shorts but I will _also_ be wearing knee-length compression socks, as I did last year.


----------



## si_c (28 Sep 2017)

ColinJ said:


> True, but it would be a shame to miss out on the tailwind!



It would very much be a shame, but unlike Nick's Llandudno ride, where there are multiple options for bailing out if feeling unwell or unable to finish, Malton is pretty much the only place to do so on this ride, short of diverting into York.

I just felt it prudent to mention it now rather than someone needing it on Saturday and being unaware.


----------



## I like Skol (28 Sep 2017)

Not looking too good for Sunday. I just knew there was going to be bad weather involved at some point in the proceedings.....


----------



## nickyboy (28 Sep 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Not looking too good for Sunday. I just knew there was going to be bad weather involved at some point in the proceedings.....



I was hoping to do a few hours in the N Yorks Moors on Sunday morning but may give it a miss as it looks a bit wet and very windy. I've got an off-peak ticket so can head back any time so I'll see how it is on the day


----------



## Julia9054 (28 Sep 2017)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Looking back at last years posts it looks like you set off around 9.30 and got to Malton around 1.15pm , we got to the the cafe at 2.10pm and we had no hold ups so would have thought the same sort of time this year.


Thanks. Was meaning to look back myself but have been flat out with work this week.


----------



## wanda2010 (28 Sep 2017)

si_c said:


> It's worth bearing in mind for everyone that Malton is only a short hop on the train line to Scarborough if anyone needs a bailout option beyond 50 miles.




That was the first thing I checked out when the final route was posted


----------



## nickyboy (28 Sep 2017)

Julia9054 said:


> Thanks. Was meaning to look back myself but have been flat out with work this week.



See my subsequent posts, it took four and a half hours from leaving Leeds to the first people arriving at the Malton café. Providing I can whip everyone into shape to leave Leeds at 9am, expect us to start arriving at the café about 1.30 or 1.45 at a push


----------



## nickyboy (28 Sep 2017)

wanda2010 said:


> That was the first thing I checked out when the final route was posted



I'm sure you will try, but please do try to complete the ride. The reason is I think the nicest bit of the ride is the bit from Malton to Scarborough

You get a lovely spin along Marishes Low Road..it's about 7 miles long, totally flat and I think we encountered 1 car while on it. You get the very scenic divert through Forge Valley Woods which I think is the prettiest section and you get the highlight...a ride along Scarborough promenade


----------



## wanda2010 (29 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I'm sure you will try, but please do try to complete the ride. The reason is I think the nicest bit of the ride is the bit from Malton to Scarborough
> 
> You get a lovely spin along Marishes Low Road..it's about 7 miles long, totally flat and I think we encountered 1 car while on it. You get the very scenic divert through Forge Valley Woods which I think is the prettiest section and you get the highlight...a ride along Scarborough promenade



Only a major disaster would force me to get on a train. I have maps and lights. It will be a good ride.


----------



## nickyboy (29 Sep 2017)

I don't think I mentioned the drive train inspection I perform before the start of my rides

Here's mine this pm as the standard







If anyone turns up with a drivetrain cleaner than that then they are DNS as they should be spending more time riding and less time cleaning


----------



## Crackle (29 Sep 2017)

You're safe..........<counts spokes on Nicky's wheel....>


----------



## I like Skol (29 Sep 2017)

Just doing the final polish now. The problem is I have to ride over the Pennines to get the start meet and the weather seems to be reverting to normal for a Nickyboy ride so it might not be quite as gleaming when I arrive 

You will just have to take my word for my bikes current God like cleanliness, just like we had to take your word that the weather was going to be perfect.......


----------



## nickyboy (29 Sep 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Just doing the final polish now. The problem is I have to ride over the Pennines to get the start meet and the weather seems to be reverting to normal for a Nickyboy ride so it might not be quite as gleaming when I arrive
> 
> You will just have to take my word for my bikes current God like cleanliness, just like we had to take your word that the weather was going to be perfect.......



I'll give you a wave when I pass by on the train you tight so and so

Still looking nice and dry with a cross tail to start then tail to finish. Rather wet Sunday morning so deffo early train back


----------



## I like Skol (29 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I'll give you a wave when I pass by on the train you tight awesome, superhuman, mile crunching, cycling God so and so


Ftfy 

I will be sure to wave back enthusiastically......


----------



## si_c (29 Sep 2017)

I'm about to leave work. My commute is likely to include an area with large numbers of sheep.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I don't think I mentioned the drive train inspection I perform before the start of my rides
> 
> Here's mine this pm as the standard
> 
> ...


My chain has only done 100 dry miles so it is immaculate! I only have one chainring and one sprocket, but I made sure to neglect cleaning them so the bike should pass your inspection ...


----------



## Buck (29 Sep 2017)

si_c said:


> I'm about to leave work. My commute is likely to include an area with large numbers of sheep.



Si

Does this mean you will be otherwise delayed and may not make tomorrow's ride !!!


----------



## alibaba (29 Sep 2017)

Nicky boy hi and thank you for your post ,
I am going to leave Manchester at 7:21 should be in Leeds train station by 8:45 .
I have been waiting for this for a very long time . this is my number if you need to contact me: 07878284922.
I brought a spare mobile for navigation and got the route printed that I donot get lost .
The bike has been lubrecated and clothes getting ready for tomorrow.


----------



## alibaba (29 Sep 2017)




----------



## nickyboy (29 Sep 2017)

alibaba said:


> View attachment 376099



That's great and see you then

You will be on an earlier train than me but that's no problem. When you get off the train there are plenty of places to find something to eat and drink if you need to

Please remember to follow signs for "South Exit" or "Granary Wharf".....don't go through the main exit. My train arrives about 08.36


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Sep 2017)

A late - and partial - ride entry from me.

As canvassed in another thread, I will park at Scarborough and solo the route in reverse to meet you in Malton.

Timings are clear enough from the thread, so I shall aim to reach Malton not long after 1pm, leaving when the ride does.

It's a bit chilly this side of the Pennines, and I see there may be a shower or two, so my suggestion is bring a couple of light layers.


----------



## si_c (29 Sep 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> It's a bit chilly this side of the Pennines, and I see there may be a shower or two, so my suggestion is bring a couple of light layers.


Whaddaya reckon, Short sleeve and armwarmers or longsleeve?


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Sep 2017)

si_c said:


> Whaddaya reckon, Short sleeve and armwarmers or longsleeve?



On the basis you may want the armwarmers on all ride, my suggestion is long sleeves.

Lycra is not my thing, but presumably you can pull up/roll up a long sleeve if necessary.


----------



## si_c (29 Sep 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> On the basis you may want the armwarmers on all ride, my suggestion is long sleeves.
> 
> Lycra is not my thing, but presumably you can pull up/roll up a long sleeve if necessary.


I've been commuting all week in short sleeve with a base layer and fingerless gloves, other side of the Pennines though and it was a mite cold. I may just winter up.


----------



## nickyboy (29 Sep 2017)

si_c said:


> Whaddaya reckon, Short sleeve and armwarmers or longsleeve?



I shall be in short sleeved with a long sleeved thermal underneath.....all Decathlon, natch


----------



## si_c (29 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I shall be in short sleeved with a long sleeved thermal underneath.....all Decathlon, natch


Posh git. Don't get decathlon down here in Scouseistan.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (29 Sep 2017)

Ya bloody softies , its short sleeve jersey only weather , next you will be saying your bringing a duffle coat and balaclava


----------



## alibaba (29 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> That's great and see you then
> 
> You will be on an earlier train than me but that's no problem. When you get off the train there are plenty of places to find something to eat and drink if you need to
> 
> Please remember to follow signs for "South Exit" or "Granary Wharf".....don't go through the main exit. My train arrives about 08.36


Thanks for info


----------



## Littgull (29 Sep 2017)

Our street has a power cut at the moment. It's been out for the past hour. So final bits of ride prep, pack up snacks etc might have to be done in torchlight. Phone doesn't have much charge left either so no web access until juice comes back on.

Looking forward to tomorrow. See you all at Leeds and @PaleRider at Malton.

Cheers


----------



## ColinJ (29 Sep 2017)

Littgull said:


> Our street has a power cut at the moment. It's been out for the past hour. So final bits of ride prep, pack up snacks etc might have to be done in torchlight. Phone doesn't have much charge left either so no web access until juice comes back on.


I hope that you aren't relying on an electric alarm clock or your phone to wake you up then! 


Littgull said:


> Looking forward to tomorrow. See you all at Leeds and @PaleRider at Malton.


Well, you'll see me on the train at Todmorden unless we have a weird situation like last year where it wasn't possible to get from one half of the train to the other and we were at opposite ends of it!


----------



## ColinJ (29 Sep 2017)

As for attire ... I will probably wear my lightweight long-sleeved jersey. It is good for about 10-16°C so that should cover tomorrow's expected temperature range.


----------



## Kestevan (29 Sep 2017)

Not looking good at the moment.

Currently shitting through the eye of a needle, and have been all afternoon.
On a diet of imodium so hopefully the chemical cork will have kicked in by setting off time.

Suspect ill be in dire need of carbohydrate replacement drinks by end of tomorrow's ride, hope someone can suggest something suitable.....


----------



## Littgull (29 Sep 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I hope that you aren't relying on an electric alarm clock or your phone to wake you up then!
> 
> Well, you'll see me on the train at Todmorden unless we have a weird situation like last year where it wasn't possible to get from one half of the train to the other and we were at opposite ends of it!



No worries @ColinJ, my routine bodily functions ensure I'm always awake by 6.am. I'll see you on the train for sure. Our electric is still off. There is a small team of engineers working on the substation in our back lane. They came, went away, and have returned with an excavator which looks a bit ominous.


----------



## nickyboy (29 Sep 2017)

Kestevan said:


> Not looking good at the moment.
> 
> Currently shitting through the eye of a needle, and have been all afternoon.
> On a diet of imodium so hopefully the chemical cork will have kicked in by setting off time.
> ...



You know what I smell Kes?

Excuses....

However, just to be on the safe side, I won't ride behind you


----------



## Buck (29 Sep 2017)

Kestevan said:


> Not looking good at the moment.
> 
> Currently shitting through the eye of a needle, and have been all afternoon.
> On a diet of imodium so hopefully the chemical cork will have kicked in by setting off time.
> ...



Not a good way to get down to your ideal ride weight . That was my past time last Thursday/Friday but quickly back to "normal" (I know I'm not normal!)





nickyboy said:


> You know what I smell Kes?
> 
> Excuses....
> 
> However, just to be on the safe side, I won't ride behind you



I don't think that's what we'll be smelling - I'll ride off the front with you if that's ok


----------



## Kestevan (29 Sep 2017)

Buck said:


> Not a good way to get down to your ideal ride weight . That was my past time last Thursday/Friday but quickly back to "normal" (I know I'm not normal!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah right... you at the front....now that I have to see


----------



## I like Skol (29 Sep 2017)

Kestevan said:


> Not looking good at the moment.
> 
> Currently shitting through the eye of a needle, and have been all afternoon.
> On a diet of imodium so hopefully the chemical cork will have kicked in by setting off time...


Shlt happens! (Hopefully not )

Text me if you aren't going to make it in the morning so I am not waiting for you at McD's


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Sep 2017)

Littgull said:


> They came, went away, and have returned with an excavator which looks a bit ominous.



They were doing some public utility digging in Market Place, Durham City, a few years ago when they found a skull.

Not such a surprise, given it's a former chruchyard.

But inside the skull was a Walker's crisp packet.

The presumed explanation was simple, a worker who dug there the time before also found the skull.

He put the crisp packet inside, and put the skull back without telling anyone.


----------



## Kestevan (29 Sep 2017)

I'll be there... Even if I have to wear a nappy


----------



## I like Skol (29 Sep 2017)

Kestevan said:


> I'll be there... Even if I have to wear a nappy


Do you mean cycling shorts?


----------



## Kestevan (29 Sep 2017)

Yep.


----------



## Buck (29 Sep 2017)

Kestevan said:


> Yeah right... you at the front....now that I have to see



Oooff! How very dare you ?


----------



## si_c (29 Sep 2017)

Buck said:


> Oooff! How very dare you ?


He's met you, that's how he dares


----------



## I like Skol (30 Sep 2017)




----------



## si_c (30 Sep 2017)

Well, I've been up for 40mins now, went to bed at just before 1am. #CanISnoozeOnTheTrain?


----------



## ColinJ (30 Sep 2017)

Hmph - I have woken up with a sore throat and the beginnings of a chesty cough, so I'm afraid that I will ...




... just have to come along anyway and see how I get on! 

See y'all in a couple of hours.


----------



## si_c (30 Sep 2017)

Just at Piccadilly now changing. Bike storage is full of suitcases  Should be about 45 mins or so. 

It's also raining here, but then it is Manchester. Hopefully it's not a portent for the rest of the day.


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Sep 2017)

Good luck everyone, have a great ride.

Gutted to be missing this years Scarborough ride as last year's was a such a good do, but I'm currently in Birmingham with work and won't be back oop North until later this afternoon.

I shall try and minimise my disappointment by eating as much of the hotel buffet breakfast as possible...


----------



## Crackle (30 Sep 2017)

At station on't todd?


----------



## wanda2010 (30 Sep 2017)

On my way


----------



## Buck (30 Sep 2017)

Some of us are in "out of the woods" coffee shop near the south entrance. 8 of us far...


----------



## Crackle (30 Sep 2017)

Which coffee shop?


----------



## nickyboy (30 Sep 2017)

South Exit

The Woods coffee shop....get a move on!!!


----------



## Julia9054 (30 Sep 2017)

Bacon buttie in Easingwold time.


----------



## Julia9054 (30 Sep 2017)

In Malton now - beans on toast!


----------



## Kestevan (30 Sep 2017)

Cold wet tired in need of shower and beer.


----------



## Kestevan (30 Sep 2017)

Dry, showered Sat in bar with large Laphroaig...

Still tired but things definitely looking up


----------



## Crackle (30 Sep 2017)

Which bar are you sat in?


----------



## wanda2010 (30 Sep 2017)

Any Travelodge people still here? Wanda seeks walking companion to the 'spoons.


----------



## si_c (30 Sep 2017)

In spoons. Wet. Have drink. All good.


----------



## wanda2010 (30 Sep 2017)

Stepped outside. Rain. Went back inside. Have a Guinness for me someone


----------



## Julia9054 (30 Sep 2017)

si_c said:


> In spoons. Wet. Have drink. All good.


Me too.
@nickyboy this is what i am up to tomorrow http://www.firstart.org.uk/ Bolsover Festival of Brass. Look out for Shepherd Group Brass Band


----------



## Crackle (30 Sep 2017)

wanda2010 said:


> Stepped outside. Rain. Went back inside. Have a Guinness for me someone


Leaving travelodge for Spoons now. Reception in 5?


----------



## ColinJ (30 Sep 2017)

5 of us on train in York, just heading to Leeds. No problem with bikes.

The rain caught us in Scarborough but I plodded on and rode 5 laps of the local area while everyone else attacked the fish and chips. My total for the day is 101 miles.

Another fun forum ride, so thanks to @nickyboy for organising it.

There were one or two stiff little climbs but I managed to grunt my way up them on my singlespeed bike.


----------



## theclaud (30 Sep 2017)

wanda2010 said:


> Stepped outside. Rain. Went back inside.


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Sep 2017)

My Scarborough-Malton-Scarborough ride didn't get off to a very good start, got a bit worse, but then got immeasurably better.

Thinking I would do the coast stretch later, I decided to leave Scarborough by a direct route, this took a bit of finding and involved a nasty climb past the hospital.

It also involved a fast stretch of the A170 which wasn't very pleasant, rather too much motor traffic going rather too fast.

Things improved when I got back on the route, but took a downer again when I got a puncture.

Big deal, you may say, but the bike has tubes on tubeless ready rims, the (known) problem being breaking the bead seal on the wheel.

It took me about 25 minutes wrestling with the tyre before I managed it, thereafter the repair was straightforward.

My arrival at the lunch stop in Malton was still in good time, @Julia9054 and partner Al were there having cycled from Knaresborough, but nobody else.

As the Leeds riders arrived, the main news was a broken mech hanger for @alibaba - @I like Skol converted it to a single speed.

Not content with that, when they got to Malton he took Ali round to a bike shop to replace the hanger - epic fettling and ride camaraderie by Skolly who sacrificed his lunch break to get the job done.

I trudged round to the same bike shop to get a tube, thinking that would guarantee no more punctures - which it did.

Most of us took the flat option for the run into Scarborough, and thankfully the motor traffic had eased on the busier bits.

A few spots of rain turned into a deluge as we entered Scarborough, which rather spoiled the run along the seafront.

Timing was spot on, we pulled up outside the chip shop at the very second the hill monsters arrived.

Unfortunately, one rider - whose name I didn't catch - had taken a tumble as evidenced by gravel rash and a trickle of blood on his leg.

Fair play, he seemed remarkably sanguine about it, which I suppose is the best way to be.

Chips eaten, we went in our various directions.

Apart from a @ColinJ, who was last seen doing local loops to make up his century for the day.

Another grand day out on the bike in the excellent company I've come to expect on forum rides.

Big thanks to @nickyboy for organising.


----------



## wanda2010 (30 Sep 2017)

theclaud said:


>




I had lost the will to get wet again, when I expect to get wet tomorrow. On the upside, dozed in front of the TV  and making full use of heating to dry stuff.


----------



## si_c (30 Sep 2017)

Great ride again, as is generally to be expected from @nickyboy inclement weather notwithstanding.

Am currently on the train to Liverpool with @alibaba with instructions to wake him at Warrington central (I think).


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Sep 2017)

wanda2010 said:


> I had lost the will to get wet again, when I expect to get wet tomorrow. On the upside, dozed in front of the TV  and making full use of heating to dry stuff.



That's a pity, you earned a glass of Guinness today, given your concerns about not being able to keep up proved to be unfounded.


----------



## theclaud (30 Sep 2017)

wanda2010 said:


> I had lost the will to get wet again, when I expect to get wet tomorrow. On the upside, dozed in front of the TV  and *making full use of heating to dry stuff*.



Plus ça change! I'm a bit disappointed not to see photos of you all raising a pint together at the end, but hope you had a mostly fun ride despite the weather. I'm beginning to regard @nickyboy's forecasts as slightly suspect...


----------



## Crackle (30 Sep 2017)

Me and mrs c did our best to persuade her out but she was set on Guiness, gin, curry and trash tv and she's a woman of strong mind!


theclaud said:


>


----------



## Julia9054 (30 Sep 2017)

Just got home. What a great day. Thanks @nickyboy . 
Running a hot bath because I can't feel my feet!


----------



## Crackle (30 Sep 2017)

theclaud said:


> Plus ça change! I'm a bit disappointed not to see photos of you all raising a pint together at the end, but hope you had a mostly fun ride despite the weather. I'm beginning to regard @nickyboy's forecasts as slightly suspect...


Slightly?


----------



## Crackle (30 Sep 2017)

Great ride, still a good wknd. More to follow but we left Nicky, Skolly and Kestevan in Wetherspoons setting the world to rights.


----------



## Almartino (30 Sep 2017)

Just got out of bath
Fire on, reflecting on a great day with large glass of red
Thanks @nickyboy


----------



## ColinJ (30 Sep 2017)

@Littgull is clearly mad! Those of you who thought that _I_ was mad for looping round Scarborough in the rain rather than chippie-fishing, should know that he decided to get off our train in Hebden Bridge (about 10 miles from home) in order to get _his_ imperial century in. It was still daylight and relatively mild while I was doing my extra miles in Scarborough. His were done in the dark and the cold, and it had started raining again!


----------



## Kestevan (30 Sep 2017)

Nickyboy boy wiped out like a big girls blouse and retired to his bed.

@I like Skol and I ensconced in the grand hotel swilling over priced shorts.....


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Sep 2017)

Kestevan said:


> Nickyboy boy wiped out like a big girls blouse and retired to his bed.
> 
> @I like Skol and I ensconced in the grand hotel swilling over priced shorts.....



Interesting building, designed on the theme of time.

Quoting wiki: "Four towers to represent the seasons, 12 floors for the months of the year, 52 chimneys symbolise the weeks, and originally there were 365 bedrooms, one for each day of the year."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Hotel_(Scarborough)


----------



## si_c (1 Oct 2017)

Just got in, managed to get a connecting train to Liverpool city centre, which made my ride home only 6 something miles. Now I just need a shower to clean my legs off


----------



## si_c (1 Oct 2017)

Ow. Ow. Ow.


----------



## Crackle (1 Oct 2017)

@wanda2010 we are doing Travelodge breakfast at 9.30.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (1 Oct 2017)

Just the one photo from yesterday


----------



## alibaba (1 Oct 2017)

Hi every ,
What a grate ride once again.i rally enjoyed it .thanks every one and specially to Stive who fixed my bike.
Hope to see you all again.


----------



## alibaba (1 Oct 2017)




----------



## ColinJ (1 Oct 2017)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Just the one photo from yesterday
> View attachment 376387


Ah, yes - the infamous cyclocross escape route from the M1 slip road!


----------



## Crackle (1 Oct 2017)

@I like Skol where's the box? Having a coffee in reception then I'm leaving and reception has no knowledge of said box


----------



## Crackle (1 Oct 2017)

Skolly you've got a reprieve. Now the rain has stopped I'm going for a walk, so will check back for the box.


----------



## nickyboy (1 Oct 2017)

I've got the box. I very kindly offered to drop it off at Skols house where he can steam off the stamps and reuse them


----------



## Crackle (1 Oct 2017)

I am relieved. The box is too powerful for me.


----------



## nickyboy (1 Oct 2017)

Crackle said:


> I am relieved. The box is too powerful for me.


It's lead lined as it contains the underwear Skolly was wearing last night apparently


----------



## Littgull (1 Oct 2017)

A fantastic ride and day out on the bike. Great to see old friends and new ones too. Immensely enjoyed the banter and company of all. Despite the heavy rain as we approach Scarborough, it didn't 'dampen' our sprits or upbeat mood one bit. Equally as enjoyable a day as last year when the sun was shining from beginning to end. 
A big thank you to @nickyboy for organising and leading the ride.

Yes, @ColinJ , I'm definitely as mad as a hatter for giving up a warm train and the very short 300 metres from Littleborough station to home for the 10.5 mile ride home in the pouring rain, dark and cold from Hebden Bridge. More 'worrying' is the fact that I really got a buzz from it! Mission accomplished in respect of getting the century of miles in with my total for the day being 101.9 miles. All the same though, I'm not convinced you have any fewer 'loose crews' for sacrificing the Chip shop fayre to get your century knocked up too ! @wanda2010, thanks for providing my 2nd helping of chips, it saved me waiting in a much longer queue than when I got my first helping. Glad you had a cosy relaxing evening at the hotel and hope you had a pleasant journey home to London.

But there were many individual tales of resilience, gritty determination and camaraderie.
@I like Skol - selflessly sacrificing his lunch to assist @alibaba with his mechanical woes
@alibaba - for maintaining his perpetual chirpyness in the face of adversity
@si_c - stoically shrugging off his badly gashed leg following his fall Hope it mends quickly!
@Pale Rider - for the considerable achievement of getting his ultra tough tyre off the rim of his e-bike. And also for looking 'Mr Cool' with cigar as he rides off into the sun (well perhaps 'rain' not 'sun'). Truly, the 'Clint Eastwood' of the biking world!
@Kestevan - for not only doing the ride but being talked into riding the hilly version when not fully recovered from a nasty gastric bug.

Sorry if I've missed anyone out as we all have a tale to tell. This annual ride is rapidly accumulating it's own folklore of personal and group exploits.

Of course, mega 'madness' is riding back again today against a headwind and, after an evening of bevvies. I wonder who is doing that @I like Skol?

Have a relaxing day all. Looking forward to next year's ride already.


----------



## Littgull (1 Oct 2017)

Great photos too.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Oct 2017)

We were wondering about the rally cars ... apparently, it was Rally Yorkshire weekend!


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Oct 2017)

ColinJ said:


> We were wondering about the rally cars ... apparently, it was Rally Yorkshire weekend!



The handful that passed me gave me a wider berth than many of the other cars.


----------



## Buck (1 Oct 2017)

ColinJ said:


> We were wondering about the rally cars ... apparently, it was Rally Yorkshire weekend!



Ah that explains it! Thanks Colin


----------



## Kestevan (1 Oct 2017)

Superb ride as always @nickyboy
Nice to meet up with new riders and the usual reprobates.

Have to admit I was bloody stupid to attempt the hillier route...by the middle of Dalby forest I had nothing left and I'm told there may be evidence of me pushing up a couple of the hills. Thanks to nickyboy and wayne for the encouragement and hanging about in the rain waiting for me.

Just downloaded the ride into Strava and I managed to hit 53.9 mph descending the hill where Simon came off.... I was convinced I was also going to crash horribly, and I suspect it was more luck than skill that kept me upright.

Train back was a bit of a zoo, glad I had reserved a seat. Any very very glad I wasn't riding back like a certain lunatic


----------



## I like Skol (1 Oct 2017)

Been back a while, had a shower now ready to 'spill the beans'.....

I had a fantastic ride/day yesterday and, as usual, really loved the camaraderie and banter that was had spending the day with a great bunch of people  The miles flew by and before I knew it we were rolling in to Scarborough, just as the rain clouds chose to roll in too .
Starting from home in Ashton at 6am I picked up a poorly @Kestevan from his bench outside McDonald's in Huddersfield. He was clearly suffering and even small climbs by our Pennine standards saw him disappearing off my back wheel much quicker than usual! We plodded on regardless and still made it to the start point with time to kill. 8.20am and already 35 miles in the bag for me. The rain coat was still packed away in my bumbag at this point despite a brief threat of a shower just as I set off in the morning.
Other ridees began to arrive around 8.30, old acquaintances and new, we soon had quite a bunch milling around waiting for the off. There was a small snag though because as the 9am (sharp!) start time came and went we were still waiting for the two people who had the least distance to travel, having stayed over in Leeds the night before, not mentioning any names @Crackle @wanda2010 
Once underway the ride went relatively smoothly and everyone seemed to be on form and enjoying the conditions. Nobody really struggled due to the favourable winds subtly assisting progress, well done @nickyboy 
As has already been mentioned there was the slight mechanical glitch experienced by @alibaba but we were dead lucky and it easily converted to single speed for a faultless run into Malton where it was just as quickly converted back to dérailleur gears to finish the rest of the ride 
At this point I feel it appropriate to raise a small but important point about the ride organisation.


nickyboy said:


> One comment from me. At the risk of sounding like a broken record, please don't put you're name down for this ride if you are not willing to turn up with some means to navigate the route. That can be a GPS, a map, whatever. But please don't rely on turning up and hoping to follow others. We will slowly split into smaller groups and you may find yourself unable to see another rider in front


Somebody did turn up without means to navigate and IMO the digression was not adequately dealt with by ride leader @nickyboy 
The post ride fish&chips were a big hit and great to see somewhere that still serves scraps (batter bits for you uneducated fools ) very nice.
The less said about the nights proceedings the better but I've come to the decision that Kestevan and Nickyboy were in cahoots and it was under Nicks directions that Kes dragged me into The Grand Hotel and poisoned me with expensive cheap spirits at last orders!
Anyway, the disastrous consequences of this malicious intoxication was that a short way into my ride home I started to feel a bit less than well and by the time I reached the Marishes Lane I was reduced to walking because my head was splitting and my balance was in tatters. Scary stuff and I was worried that I might have to resort to lying on the verge for a while to recover. I did manage to hold it together just enough to limp into Malton where I bought a train ticket to get me home. After popping some painkillers and a bit of food and drink I felt like a new person and it was really frustrating to look out of the train window on the way home and witness the unexpected good weather that I should have been riding in.  such a shame because after Saturday I felt in great shape physically and should have managed the 110 miles home.
Self inflicted suffering aside, it was a great weekend and I achieved a staggering 120 miles on Saturday plus approx 25 miles today.
Looking forward to the next one of these rides and maybe next time I will control my alcohol consumption so I can function better the following morning


----------



## Crackle (1 Oct 2017)

I have finally arrived home after making a full weekend of it and am quite pooped.

Despite being the nearest to the start, I was around the corner in a Premier Inn, I was the last there due to being a nincompoop and mistakenly believing the main entrance was the South entrance but it began to dawn on me I was in the wrong place when I couldn't find the coffee shop everyone was in. Still, if you want to know the way, ask a copper, especially one with a phone and the ability to Google. Fortunately or unfortunately, he was walking the same way, which ensured I got to my destination but stopped me cycling at speed down the empty pavement to get there pronto. Still I was only a couple of minutes late 

Ribbing duly taken, off we went out of the maize of Leeds, before all ending up on the slip road to M1 staring at the cycle path below us we should have been on. Easily rectified with the help of some precarious metal stairs down a dodgy steep muddy slope and then onwards through the finish of the local parkrun just to complete the cyclocross start to the ride.

The weather and wind being favourable, we racked up the miles steadily, stopping at Cawood for the first refuel where the heat of the conservatory diner began having a sophoric effect on me despite the coffee. Then onwards to Malton where the rolling few miles into the town saw us break up into ones and twos. Luckily Skolly was riding at the back and behind Alibaba whose rear hanger disintegrated on a gear change and had to be converted to a single speed for the final run to Malton where a proper fix could be had with Skolly again lending a hand to sort it all out and fit it.

After that we broke into two groups with 10 of us heading off for the flat route and the rest heading for the hilly route including the still ill Kestevan who failed to notice my raised eyebrow when I asked him if he was doing the hilly route: I believe he suffered. That last 30 miles is really good cycling and especially the forest road that took us into Scarborough. I'm fairly certain that bike of Pale Rider's doesn't cut out at 15mph because we never saw him until he stopped, just occasionally catching a whiff of cigar smoke to let us know he was still ahead.

The final regroup was in a bus shelter just outside the town and when we set off it really began to hammer it down. Wanda and I stopped at the same time to don waterproofs and so ended up riding the last few miles together. As we went in through Scarborough promenade I exclaimed that it looked a bit like a poor Rhyl in the 70's. She looked at me in surprise or it might have been cynicism, my glasses were fairly steamed up and full of water by then, however I was heartened by the site of cheap arcades, a mini funfair and several fish and chip shops: Ah, memories....

All in all, a superb ride, in really good company and the weather mostly played ball. It wouldn't be a Nickyboy ride if I wasn't sticking my shoes under the radiator and my gloves on top at the end of it!

And finally. I predicted the cheap travelodge prices at the end of September were because the donkeys had all gone home ......



crackle said:


> Something must be going on on the 16th and obviously everything closes by the 30th. No more donkeys on the beach.


----------



## nickyboy (1 Oct 2017)

I know I say this every time but it's true; it's the participants that make the ride

I really enjoy these rides, not just for the ride which is nice enough, but the chatting with everyone and the (fairly) gentle leg-pulling makes it a fun day out

I rolled up to Leeds about 0840, only to find the old rule about those staying nearest to the start will be last to arrive very much held sway. Skol (furthest) was first there, those unnamed participants staying 5 minutes walk from the station finally rolled up late 

But let he who is without sin cast the first stone.....navigation is a real hobby horse of mine. Everyone rocked up with gpx, tcx, garmins, smarthpones....even a printed cue sheet. So when my Garmin (a) lost all its charge and (b) failed to find the route file I was a tad embarrassed. Luckily I think nobody noticed and I got away with it 

Run out to Cawood was nice, only nearly ending up on the M1 being our hiccup. The café did us proud. The next twenty odd miles or so were fab, flat, tailiwind...you find yourself whizzing along at 20mph without really trying. 

Big thanks to Skol for helping Alibaba with his mechanical. I wouldn't have had a clue. Fast Forward to 5pm and a bunch of drowned rats rolled into Scarborough. I am going to write a very stiff, green ink letter to BBC Weather cos that definitely wasn't forecast. A bunch of folk departed by train and the 24 Hour Party People descended on Wetherpoons. FF again to 10.45 and I'm off to bed leaving Skol and Kes to set the world to rights

Thanks to all who did the ride. Happy to run it again next year if folk want it again


----------



## I like Skol (1 Oct 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Happy to run it again next year if folk want it again


No thanks. You can run it, I'm going to do it by bicycle


----------



## Buck (1 Oct 2017)

Totally agree with everyone that it was a great day. Good company from old acquaintances and new!

A nice steady ride to Cawood with just a brief shower to try and spoil proceedings then a good run onto Malton. I'd remembered the couple of hills on the run in but had forgotten about the long descent into Malton - despite my best efforts I couldn't stay on @nickyboy 's wheel on the run in and he left me for dust!

After the lunch stop we split into two groups - those going the hilly route and the remainder going on the flatter route. I was persuaded to join the hilly group but it was soon clear that this was the wrong choice as coming out of Malton the hill group were putting on a pace (I was struggling to keep up at 25mph) that I wouldn't want to comfortably hold for the next 35 miles. As the turn for the flatter route drew closer I decided to take the flatter route and joined up with@Colin and @Littgull 

The other 8 on the same route joined us and we all headed through some lovely scenery heading towards Scarborough. The weather mostly played ball until the final 5 miles when the heavens opened and the ride along the promenade left the shoes full of water!

I wasn't hungry to enjoy a portion of the fish n chips at the finish but did nick a chip or two from those on offer! (I was amazed at how much some people ate on the ride - a meal at every stop!) Me, Gil and Wayne tried to get on the earlier train rather than hanging around for over an hour but it was cancelled so had to decamp to Wetherspoons for a couple whilst we dried out and enjoyed a chat with Julia Al and Si. 

When we got off at Leeds the rain had started again so a second soaking on the way back to the car before getting home for a hot shower. 

Fantastic ride with great camaraderie and banter - already looking forward to next year!


----------



## nickyboy (1 Oct 2017)

Buck said:


> Totally agree with everyone that it was a great day. Good company from old acquaintances and new!
> 
> A nice steady ride to Cawood with just a brief shower to try and spoil proceedings then a good run onto Malton. I'd remembered the couple of hills on the run in but had forgotten about the long descent into Malton - despite my best efforts I couldn't stay on @nickyboy 's wheel on the run in and he left me for dust!
> 
> ...




I resent the insinuation that I eat too much on these rides

All I had was a bowl of porridge, a sausage butty, a round of roast beef sandwiches, a medium haddock and chips and several beers. And then this morning I had two cooked breakfasts (Travelodge's Eat as Much As You Can for £9 offer was too good to resist)

That's a normal weekend around these parts


----------



## Crackle (2 Oct 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I resent the insinuation that I eat too much on these rides
> 
> All I had was a bowl of porridge, a sausage butty, a round of roast beef sandwiches, a medium haddock and chips and several beers. And then this morning I had two cooked breakfasts (Travelodge's Eat as Much As You Can for £9 offer was too good to resist)
> 
> That's a normal weekend around these parts


Yeah but Wayne was at least two dinners ahead of that lot. I think they loaded a special buffet car on the train for him when he got on.


----------



## I like Skol (2 Oct 2017)

I like Skol said:


> If it goes back even later then 30th would be perfect day....





I like Skol said:


> This thread should have a poll
> 
> C'mon 30th...... yeah!


I think, with hindsight, it should be recognised that I picked the winner!



Almartino said:


> Just got out of bath
> Fire on, reflecting on a great day with large glass of red
> Thanks @nickyboy


Welcome to the madness that is cyclechat Al 



wanda2010 said:


> Any Travelodge people still here? Wanda seeks walking companion to the 'spoons.





Crackle said:


> @wanda2010 we are doing Travelodge breakfast at 9.30.


Has anyone seen or heard from Wanda since Saturday night?
Sorry @wanda2010, if I had known you were looking for a chaperone to escort you through the Badlands of Scarborough I would have been there in a jiffy. Unfortunately by the time Crackle showed up with the news, you had already retired to your room with dinner and a drink. I have PM'd you my mobile number so if it happens again you should be able to get hold of me, and who knows, with the steadying influence of a good women beside me I might not let the other reprobates drag me down to their level for once!


----------



## nickyboy (2 Oct 2017)

Crackle said:


> Yeah but Wayne was at least two dinners ahead of that lot. I think they loaded a special buffet car on the train for him when he got on.



He was wasn't he!

He had porridge at home, then a full English at Cawood, lasagne and chips at Malton then...I'm not sure at the chippy. Please don't tell me he had fish and chips as well


----------



## Kestevan (2 Oct 2017)

Personally I blame @nickyboy for the whole Travelodge/Wanda malarkey.
I was first down, and had discovered the lodge bar and was nursing a small whisky when Nick appeared. Now I wanted to be civil and wait for the rest of you, but nick practically dragged me out of the door and up to spoons. It was also "two breakfasts" Nick that insisted on the all you can eat baconfest the following morning 

As to dragging @I like Skol any further down, I'm not sure that is possible. As I recall it was you who tried to physically pick up Nick and carry him to the Grand... No-one had to force those last few brandies down your neck; and I suspect it was only the fact that the pool table was in the same shabby state as the rest of the place that we managed to leave before dawn...


----------



## I like Skol (2 Oct 2017)

Kestevan said:


> I suspect it was only the fact that the pool table was in the same shabby state as the rest of the place that we managed to leave before dawn...


You may be right. If we had got on the pool table it could have been a late night!


----------



## Crackle (2 Oct 2017)

I can confirm a sighting of Wanda on sunday morning. Once again she was at the bar.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Oct 2017)

Kestevan said:


> . As I recall it was you who tried to physically pick up Nick and carry him to the Grand... ...



Sounds like we may have hit on the reason why you were physically incapacitated the next morning and unable to ride home


----------



## Crackle (2 Oct 2017)

nickyboy said:


> He was wasn't he!
> 
> He had porridge at home, then a full English at Cawood, lasagne and chips at Malton then...I'm not sure at the chippy. Please don't tell me he had fish and chips as well


Well this is off his Strava feed







Don't worry: There's a fleet of lorries on the way to restock Glossop as we speak.


----------



## I like Skol (2 Oct 2017)

I'm sure that is only a small portion, the lightweight!


----------



## nickyboy (2 Oct 2017)

Crackle said:


> Well this is off his Strava feed
> 
> View attachment 376602
> 
> ...



no scraps....the lightweight


----------



## si_c (2 Oct 2017)

nickyboy said:


> no scraps....the lightweight



Probably just got the staff to shovel them straight into his mouth, cut out the middleman so to speak.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Oct 2017)

I've just raised this issue with Wayne

He says it's fine as he didn't have a full English, only two eggs on toast....to go with the porridge, lasagne and chips and fish and chips


----------



## Kestevan (2 Oct 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I've just raised this issue with Wayne
> 
> He says it's fine as he didn't have a full English, only two eggs on toast....to go with the porridge, lasagne and chips and fish and chips


Ah, well that's all right then........

I wouldn't mind, but I've got legs that weigh more than Wayne.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Oct 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Hmph - I have woken up with a sore throat and the beginnings of a chesty cough, so I'm afraid that I will ...
> 
> 
> ... just have to come along anyway and see how I get on!


Well, it looks like I WAS coming down with a bug ... 100 miles on Saturday with that wet finish was enough to push me over the edge and I am now curled up shivering in front of a heater, my nose streaming, and my chest getting rougher by the hour.

Still, it was worth it to get the century ride in! I'll stay off the bike for a few days and then start thinking of my October metric century ride. (I was going to do the Season of Mists audax on Sunday, but I think that it is unlikely that I will be recovered enough by then for such a demanding route.)

If anybody fancies doing the SoM route a week or 2 after the event, let me know!


----------



## wanda2010 (5 Oct 2017)

Hi all!

I meant to pop in earlier in the week but a delayed journey home on the Sunday, tiredness, exercise classes and late nights wiped me out, so am doing this from work 

On Saturday my original plan was to arrive at the start for 0830, however I'd neglected to check the downloaded route was primed and ready for action on my phone, so wasted minutes trying to rectify it, then wrongly assumed I could walk through the station, without any problems, to the meeting point. At least I'll know for next time!

I love long distance rides but I am always concerned that I'll be the last one to arrive by a wide margin, cos titch and tiny engine, which is why I scoped out the nearest station to the lunch stop, just in case. Thankfully, those of you who assured me I would arrive before nightfall were correct  

Since I started long distance cycling I'd gotten used to just following the wheel in front and as Claudine had 'refused'* to turn up to guide me, I was forced to ensure I had the correct navigation aids myself . It worked out better than I thought it would, barring a few mishaps quickly rectified by my, far more experienced, colleagues 

Crackle's comment that Ryhl used to be a Scarborough back in the day shocked me, but I held my tongue. For the most part . Missing out on the 'spoons experience meant I had a lovely long sleep. So much so I almost missed breakfast, but was glad to see Mr/Mrs Crackle before they left the hotel. I do hope she is able to ride with us next year and I would be happy to get the train from Malton to Scarborough, if that's the distance she could manage.

I managed a little walk around the town and along the harbour before my train back to London. Quite a nice walk it was too. I just need to pack a brolly next time.

Looking forward to the ride next year and I will do my best to ensure I'm not the last to arrive at the meeting point. Can't say the same for any other stops on the ride though 

Chips and scraps - I vaguely recall, in my youth, it was known as chips and crackling. Maybe it was a southern thing? It was delish.

I wish more women would do these rides. So much fun.

Thanks for organising @nickyboy, Garmin and weather troubles excepted and thanks to everyone for the company and laughter and support. Will definitely leave London for another ride(s) next year.




*that might not be completely accurate.


----------



## Julia9054 (5 Oct 2017)

wanda2010 said:


> I wish more women would do these rides. So much fun.


Me too!


----------



## Crackle (5 Oct 2017)

Mrs C is contemplating joining Nicky's rides in some capacity. She does cycle quite a lot. I think she's done about 50 miles commuting this week and does small tours with a friend. In the past we've toured Brittany, Yorkshire, Wales and Scotland together. On the Sunday morning while I was still snoozing she was up and out running around the harbour. Her issue is that she's not quick and would need a different bike than her Cube mtn bike. However she's aiming to do something next year, so is motivated to put the miles in and get a different bike.


----------



## si_c (5 Oct 2017)

Crackle said:


> Mrs C is contemplating joining Nicky's rides in some capacity. She does cycle quite a lot. I think she's done about 50 miles commuting this week and does small tours with a friend. In the past we've toured Brittany, Yorkshire, Wales and Scotland together. On the Sunday morning while I was still snoozing she was up and out running around the harbour. Her issue is that she's not quick and would need a different bike than her Cube mtn bike. However she's aiming to do something next year, so is motivated to put the miles in and get a different bike.



Get her on the Llandudno ride, she can join from Eureka, or she can show you up and join from Manchester!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Oct 2017)

si_c said:


> Get her on the Llandudno ride, she can join from Eureka ...


Into that lovely headwind ...


----------



## nickyboy (5 Oct 2017)

wanda2010 said:


> I wish more women would do these rides. So much fun.
> 
> .



Me too. In fact more folk generally.

I guess it's the 80-odd miles that puts people off. But I think it's fair to say that 95% of those miles are easy cycling and we don't go fast. I think if folk saw that, to some extent, the cycling is incidental and it's the leg-pulling and nattering and loads of food (and a few beers) that make the day, they might give it a try


----------



## nickyboy (5 Oct 2017)

Crackle said:


> Mrs C is contemplating joining Nicky's rides in some capacity. She does cycle quite a lot. I think she's done about 50 miles commuting this week and does small tours with a friend. In the past we've toured Brittany, Yorkshire, Wales and Scotland together. On the Sunday morning while I was still snoozing she was up and out running around the harbour. Her issue is that she's not quick and would need a different bike than her Cube mtn bike. However she's aiming to do something next year, so is motivated to put the miles in and get a different bike.



What might work is do Eureka to Llandudno (the flat way) but leave before some of the others so you can have a cuppa on the way and have an easy-paced ride


----------



## Crackle (6 Oct 2017)

nickyboy said:


> What might work is do Eureka to Llandudno (the flat way) but leave before some of the others so you can have a cuppa on the way and have an easy-paced ride


Something like that I think, depending on the day and the weather ()


----------



## wanda2010 (6 Oct 2017)

@User9609 - we left at about 9.15 or so and Crackle and I arrived at the chippy at about 5.30pm I think. We had two food stops and a few regroups along the way and I did the flat route. Others did the hilly route. I'm 4'11 and ride bikes marketed for children, with 650c wheels, although the Trek I used on Saturday was marketed as a small adult bike when I bought it years ago. Clearly the others are taller and move quicker than I do, so maybe they could knock 30-60 minutes off my arrival time?

For the Llandudno ride this year I got the train from Eureka otherwise I'd still be on the route at nightfall. That was a good idea, so may well do the same next year. The chippy at the end is well worth the effort.


----------



## Crackle (6 Oct 2017)

I think I've got about 6.45 riding time and 8 hours total time. I didn't really pay attention to when we set off and when we finished


----------



## ColinJ (6 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 4986472, member: 9609"]what time are you doing this ride in ?
I often do an 84 miler down to my mums but that takes me a whopping 10 hours. even though I'm knocking out 5000 mile a year my overall speeds just never improve. [/QUOTE]
You might find this article interesting!


----------



## si_c (6 Oct 2017)

Crackle said:


> I think I've got about 6.45 riding time and 8 hours total time. I didn't really pay attention to when we set off and when we finished


Just checked, and for me I have ~5.45 ride time and 9 hours elapsed time, which is about par for the course I think. On a social ride like that a 10mph overall average is pretty decent as it means around 12-15mph moving average, which is probably the top end of how fast you'd want the ride to go overall without deliberately breaking it up into fast and slow groups.


----------



## Crackle (6 Oct 2017)

si_c said:


> Just checked, and for me I have ~5.45 ride time and 9 hours elapsed time, which is about par for the course I think. On a social ride like that a 10mph overall average is pretty decent as it means around 12-15mph moving average, which is probably the top end of how fast you'd want the ride to go overall without deliberately breaking it up into fast and slow groups.


I think your elapsed time includes the chippy before you rode to the pub.


----------



## si_c (6 Oct 2017)

Crackle said:


> I think your elapsed time includes the chippy before you rode to the pub.



I think you may well be right  Well, at least that explains the extra hour!


----------



## nickyboy (7 Oct 2017)

Crackle said:


> I didn't really pay attention to when we set off



Yeah, we noticed


----------



## I like Skol (8 Jun 2018)

Hi Folks.

Rather than trying to tag all possible interested parties individually in a new thread, I think it will be easier to start the frenzy by posting here.

2018 Leeds-Scarborough ride thread now open!


----------

